# Time for a forum day at RAVE coffee



## coffeechap

Ok Folks, I have been speaking with Rob at RAVE and he has agreed to give us RAVE HQ to ourselves on a given Sunday, so with this in mind I am organising a forum members day either may or June date to be Confirmed.

What will be involved

The plan is to set up four work stations within RAVE HQ and allow the members that attend to work in groups and rotate around the four stations to gain experience on the activities. Each group will send around an hour on each station (to be hosted by one of resident experienced team) so this is an opportunity to get 4 hours of experience on fab equipment and hopefully learn some new skills.

*Station One*

Brewed experience - we will do a cupping session to begin with followed by explaining and demonstrating a variety of brewed methodologies, you will get the chance to brew our own cup of coffee from one of the methods. (Syphon, V60, aeropress, clever and Chemex)

*Station Two*

lever Station - You will learn about what levers are and what they are capable of, you will get hands on time on a Londinium L1, L1 P, la pavoni and a la cimbali lever machine. You will get the chance to savour the quality of espresso that is produced from levers.

*Station Three*

Pressure profiling pump machines - you will learn about what pressure profiling is, get hands on experience with a la marzocco gs3 mp (strada kit) and a Vesuvius machine. we will show you the importance of pressure, what flat pressure shots are like, what preinfusion does to a shot and be able to sample fab espresso from these great machines.

*Station Four*

Latte art - you will learn the art of texturing milk and temperature, then the basics of latte art, getting the opportunity to practice yourself and hopefully great some great shapes going in the cup. we will run a latte art competition with prizes.

So potentially a fun filled informative day for members only (although guests will be permitted) the start time will be a relaxed 10 am and we will go through to around 3-4 in the afternoon, ww will have the compak range for you to use as an ek43 and mahlkonig Guatemala and other great grinders.

we are going to charge £20 for the day to cover costs involved and raise some money for the forum funds, so if you are interested get your name down on this thread, I will release the date very soon and will require a deposit off folk to the tune of £10 once the date is released and you confirm you will attend. Spaces will be limited to 40 people, guests will also have o pay £20.


----------



## Bigpikle

1. Bigpikle


----------



## johnealey

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey


----------



## DoubleShot

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot


----------



## Dallah

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland


----------



## NickdeBug

ridland said:


> 1. Bigpikle
> 
> 2. Johnealey
> 
> 3. DoubleShot
> 
> 4. Ridland


5. NickdeBug


----------



## Rhys

Sounds good, bit of a drive for me though.. I'll have to see if I can pinch my other half's car if I went as mine is rather thirsty


----------



## Daren

As long as it's not the weekend of the 23rd May then I'm all over this! Sounds great!

Can someone add me to the list please (Tapatalk makes it hard)


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5.Nick de Bug

6. Daren


----------



## froggystyle

NickdeBug said:


> 5. NickdeBug


6. Froggystyle


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can none of you copy and paste ?

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Can none of you copy and paste ?
> 
> 1. Bigpikle
> 
> 2. Johnealey
> 
> 3. DoubleShot
> 
> 4. Ridland
> 
> 5. Nick de Bug
> 
> 6. Daren
> 
> 7. Froggystyle


Not in Tapatalk when the colour has been changed


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> Not in Tapatalk when the colour has been changed


Just quote the post as if you're going to do a post and copy the text from the editor there

£120 for the train, not sure this will be viable


----------



## Nod

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod


----------



## xygorn

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn


----------



## d_lash

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash


----------



## xygorn

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11. xygorn's guest


----------



## chandlercoffee

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee


----------



## CamV6

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6


----------



## xygorn

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest


----------



## Bigpikle

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14. Bigpikle guest


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Just quote the post as if you're going to do a post and copy the text from the editor there
> 
> £120 for the train, not sure this will be viable


what about flying into Bristol could pick you up!


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> what about flying into Bristol could pick you up!


If that would be viable (much appreciated) I could look into flights. When will you firm a date up?


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> If that would be viable (much appreciated) I could look into flights. When will you firm a date up?


next couple of days


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14. Bigpikle guest

15 The catlinux

16 thecatlinux guest


----------



## Nod

Thanks Chap - looks like it will be a top event. If we could avoid the half term week that would be great - 30/31 may - but I understand you have a lot to juggle...


----------



## jeebsy

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14. Bigpikle guest

15 The catlinux

16 thecatlinux guest

17 jeebsy


----------



## drude

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14. Bigpikle guest

15 The catlinux

16 thecatlinux guest

17 jeebsy

18 drude


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> Can none of you copy and paste ?
> 
> 1. Bigpikle
> 
> 2. Johnealey
> 
> 3. DoubleShot
> 
> 4. Ridland
> 
> 5. Nick de Bug
> 
> 6. Daren
> 
> 7. Froggystyle


On crapatalk, no!


----------



## ronsil

Sounda good- its always a fun day at Rave

Will be there subject to a final date

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude


----------



## Nod

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest


----------



## Yes Row

Nod said:


> 1. Bigpikle
> 
> 2. Johnealey
> 
> 3. DoubleShot
> 
> 4. Ridland
> 
> 5. Nick de Bug
> 
> 6. Daren
> 
> 7. Froggystyle
> 
> 8. Nod
> 
> 9. xygorn
> 
> 10. d_lash
> 
> 11.Chandlercoffee
> 
> 12. CamV6
> 
> 13. xygorn's guest
> 
> 14.ronsil +
> 
> 15.Guest
> 
> 16. Bigpikle guest
> 
> 17 The catlinux
> 
> 18 thecatlinux guest
> 
> 19 jeebsy
> 
> 20 drude
> 
> 21.Nod guest


22. Yes Row


----------



## Yes Row

Oops. Sorry. Crapatalk strikes again


----------



## lor

Sounds like a great experience... hope it's fine for a newbie that hasn't had that many pro machine to play with







And it all depends on availability on the day.

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor


----------



## coffeechap

date will be the 24th or the 31st May


----------



## hotmetal

I have got to put my name down for this. Might depend on the final date of course but I'm well up for it. Cheers Dave for setting it up.


----------



## hotmetal

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.


----------



## big dan

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan


----------



## Mr O

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row


----------



## Mrboots2u

Added yes row back in


----------



## Chockymonster

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster


----------



## Soll

Chockymonster said:


> 1. Bigpikle
> 
> 2. Johnealey
> 
> 3. DoubleShot
> 
> 4. Ridland
> 
> 5. Nick de Bug
> 
> 6. Daren
> 
> 7. Froggystyle
> 
> 8. Nod
> 
> 9. xygorn
> 
> 10. d_lash
> 
> 11.Chandlercoffee
> 
> 12. CamV6
> 
> 13. xygorn's guest
> 
> 14.ronsil +
> 
> 15.Guest
> 
> 16. Bigpikle guest
> 
> 17 The catlinux
> 
> 18 thecatlinux guest
> 
> 19 jeebsy
> 
> 20 drude
> 
> 21.Nod guest
> 
> 22. Lor
> 
> 23. Hotmetal.
> 
> 24. big dan
> 
> 25. Mr O - date dependant
> 
> 26. Yes Row
> 
> 27. Chockymonster


Count me in please


----------



## Heligan

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan


----------



## fluffles

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles


----------



## grumpydaddy

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

I've just come back from a tour at Rave today and its a fantastic place! your definitely in for a treat


----------



## matharon

yes please - Leggedit


----------



## matharon

sorry should have used Matharon not Leggedit


----------



## Phil104

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date

34. Geordie Boy


----------



## Jollybean

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date

34. Geordie Boy

35. Jollybean


----------



## Daily_Grind

Looks like a great opportunity for this newbie to bring along lots of daft questions







If you're prepared for that, then I'm in.

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date

34. Geordie Boy

35. Jollybean

36. Daily_Grind


----------



## MrShades

I'm too local to say no really, so I'm in:

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date

34. Geordie Boy

35. Jollybean

36. Daily_Grind

37. MrShades


----------



## Drc

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date

34. Geordie Boy

35. Jollybean

36. Daily_Grind

37. MrShades

38. Drc - date dependent

39. Drc's +1 - date dependent ( does a non coffee making wife coming with me count as a guest?)


----------



## Richard Penny

40. Richard Penny


----------



## Phil104

Is Rave going to be able to manage these numbers?


----------



## CamV6

Yes. They have large premises and plenty of staff and they certainly coped with capacity to spare at the grind off. I'm sure Rob and Dave wouldn't have settled on a figure of 40 people randomly


----------



## NickdeBug

Inside - no problem, they have a nice little cafe bit with a couple of sofas and the roasting area is a pretty good size.

parking might be fun if 40 separate cars turn up, although it is on an industrial estate so should be pretty empty on a Sunday.


----------



## froggystyle

If anyone needs a lift or wants to share i will be driving down from Coventry area, M42, M5.


----------



## xygorn

Will anyone be travelling from London with room for me and my fiancee? We're happy to chip in for petrol.

We are in Shepherd's Bush area, but could meet you somewhere convenient (transit only).


----------



## big dan

I'll be heading across from Brighton if any southerners fancy a lift!


----------



## Phil104

CamV6 said:


> Yes. They have large premises and plenty of staff and they certainly coped with capacity to spare at the grind off. I'm sure Rob and Dave wouldn't have settled on a figure of 40 people randomly


Thanks and, of course, if I had carefully read to the end of CC's OP then I wouldn't have asked the question, simply been astonished at the willingness to manage 40 coffee geeks full of beans, banter and brewing.


----------



## stevogums

Date dependent .

also any of us northerners wanting to share the drive and the costs ?

Is a good jaunt for me at least 2.5/3 hrs ish with an early start .

But well worth the trip by looks of the format.

Nice work Dave,Rave and all involved .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok list is more than full now , as max number was 40

Sorry Steveogums Richard Penny beat you to the last place

Anymore interested people add name to the reserve list in order and lets see who can make the final date announced

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date

34. Geordie Boy

35. Jollybean

36. Daily_Grind

37. MrShades

38. Drc - date dependent

39. Drc's +1 - date dependent ( does a non coffee making wife coming with me count as a guest?)

40. Richard Penny

Reserve list

Steveogums


----------



## stevogums

didn't see the 40 limit .

Wait on a drop out.

See how it pans out offer above still stands if anyone fancys a car share


----------



## aaroncornish

How on earth have I missed this, been on the forums loads today doh









Can I go on the reserve list please.

Aaron


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok list is more than full now , as max number was 40

Sorry Steveogums Richard Penny beat you to the last place

Anymore interested people add name to the reserve list in order and lets see who can make the final date announced

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date

34. Geordie Boy

35. Jollybean

36. Daily_Grind

37. MrShades

38. Drc - date dependent

39. Drc's +1 - date dependent ( does a non coffee making wife coming with me count as a guest?)

40. Richard Penny

Reserve list

Steveogums

Aaroncornish


----------



## benanderson18

Ill have a reserve list as well pelase


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok list is more than full now , as max number was 40

Sorry Steveogums Richard Penny beat you to the last place

Anymore interested people add name to the reserve list in order and lets see who can make the final date announced

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date

34. Geordie Boy

35. Jollybean

36. Daily_Grind

37. MrShades

38. Drc - date dependent

39. Drc's +1 - date dependent ( does a non coffee making wife coming with me count as a guest?)

40. Richard Penny

Reserve list ( if you want a place on here , copy and paste this whole ,- including the list above - post and add yourself please at the bottom

Steveogums

Aaroncornish

Beananderson18


----------



## Chockymonster

I'll be travelling from Sandhurst so if anyone wants a lift that's on my way then shout


----------



## 4515

Damn ! missed this post

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date

34. Geordie Boy

35. Jollybean

36. Daily_Grind

37. MrShades

38. Drc - date dependent

39. Drc's +1 - date dependent ( does a non coffee making wife coming with me count as a guest?)

40. Richard Penny

Reserve list ( if you want a place on here , copy and paste this whole ,- including the list above - post and add yourself please at the bottom

Steveogums

Aaroncornish

Beananderson18

Working Dog


----------



## coffeechap

I may review how many we can accommodate to give others a place if everyone is still in


----------



## paul whu

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date

34. Geordie Boy

35. Jollybean

36. Daily_Grind

37. MrShades

38. Drc - date dependent

39. Drc's +1 - date dependent ( does a non coffee making wife coming with me count as a guest?)

40. Richard Penny

Reserve list ( if you want a place on here , copy and paste this whole ,- including the list above - post and add yourself please at the bottom

Steveogums

Aaroncornish

Beananderson18

Working Dog

paul whu


----------



## Bruce Boogie

I saw the beginnings of this visit then I got lost!!

is there a reserve list for the reserve list?

im only 20 minutes away so could turn up if someone is missing (presumed on on the motorways).


----------



## DoubleShot

Bruce Boogie

Just copy/paste the list and tag your name onto the end. Don't think there is a limit for the reserve list but obviously it's a case of only if others drop out then members on the reserve list get moved up into the main list. coffeechap has said he may review how many can be accommodated so fingers-crossed...


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 drude

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date

34. Geordie Boy

35. Jollybean

36. Daily_Grind

37. MrShades

38. Drc - date dependent

39. Drc's +1 - date dependent ( does a non coffee making wife coming with me count as a guest?)

40. Richard Penny

Reserve list ( if you want a place on here , copy and paste this whole ,- including the list above - post and add yourself please at the bottom

Steveogums

Aaroncornish

Beananderson18

Working Dog

paul whu

Bruce Boogie


----------



## Glenn

Payment details for the £10 non-refundable deposit per person (£20 if you are brining a guest) for the 31st May at Rave have just been sent by PM in the last few minutes

Please Note:

Payment is required within 7 days

If payment has not been received with 7 days then your place will transfer to the first reserve list name


----------



## drude

I must have missed the post when the date was given - could've done 24th but if I came on 31st I'd either have to bring my 3 yr old son or my daughter wouldn't get to go to sing a long with Frozen. Neither are great options, so my place can go to a reserve.


----------



## Mrboots2u

drude said:


> I must have missed the post when the date was given - could've done 24th but if I came on 31st I'd either have to bring my 3 yr old son or my daughter wouldn't get to go to sing a long with Frozen. Neither are great options, so my place can go to a reserve.


Ok ill update when I get in.

First reserve place to stevogums if he is free that date


----------



## DoubleShot

Deposit paid.


----------



## Phil104

Fortunately I can do the 31st (I couldn't have done the 24th) so paid - thank you Glenn, Dave and Rave.


----------



## Glenn

List updated on my side

drude removed

stevogums added - PM sent with payment details


----------



## Drc

Apologies.

It's my daughters birthday on May 31st so I need to withdraw and remove my space and my plus one.

Sorry but hope everyone has an amazing day!

Duncan


----------



## Glenn

Drc removed (sadly)

Aaroncornish added - PM

Beananderson18 added - PM sent


----------



## Chockymonster

Deposit paid


----------



## 4515

Seems this one is just not meant to be for me

I'm away on 31st May so wont be able to attend (thats assuming a reserve place was to become free)

Pity as this sounds like a great day out


----------



## Glenn

The reserve list is now:

paul whu

Bruce Boogie

Will keep this updated but looking likely...


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 stevogums

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date

34. Geordie Boy

35. Jollybean

36. Daily_Grind

37. MrShades

38. Aaroncornish - off reserve list tbc

39. Beananderson18 tbc off reserve list tbc

40. Richard Penny

Reserve list ( if you want a place on here , copy and paste this whole ,- including the list above - post and add yourself please at the bottom

paul whu

Bruce Boogie


----------



## johnealey

deposit paid and thanks for organising.

John


----------



## MrShades

Unfortunately, it's the last weekend of half-term and I'm at Center Parcs that weekend - so won't be able to make it.

I'll drop out and the next reserve can take my place :-(


----------



## Cana

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.Chandlercoffee

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 stevogums

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. Soll

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date

34. Geordie Boy

35. Jollybean

36. Daily_Grind

37. MrShades

38. Aaroncornish - off reserve list tbc

39. Beananderson18 tbc off reserve list tbc

40. Richard Penny

Reserve list ( if you want a place on here , copy and paste this whole ,- including the list above - post and add yourself please at the bottom

paul whu

Bruce Boogie

Cana (Also going to see about bringing my machine as its a small commercial HX and my SJ with lens hood) As this will give me a great opportunity. My machine is 25kg and my grinder is.. Well.. heavy but no hopper so there is nothing delicate. Going to see if theres a possibility in it getting picked up/ dropped off. Honestly think it would be good for people wanting an HX machine or learning how to use one. (





) Steam is fully fixed, amazing results.


----------



## Glenn

Chandlercoffee and Mr Shades both out

paul whu - added - PM sent

Bruce Boogie - added PM sent

Cana on the reserve list


----------



## coffeechap

unfortunately there will not be an opportunity for people to bring their own equipment along, this is strictly limited to the machines that have been listed


----------



## Cana

Ah darn, thought it would be nice for a demo on an HX machine as they are quite popular here on the forums, Also my machine does not need to be plumbed in and its 12 inches wide.


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> unfortunately there will not be an opportunity for people to bring their own equipment along, this is strictly limited to the machines that have been listed


Will there be a Sage?


----------



## coffeechap

why are you considering one?


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Will there be a Sage?


well i have been known to be a bit of a wizard


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> well i have been known to be a bit of a wizard


Get rid of all the other machines and grinders I'll bring the oracle ...









The gaggia TS is better than a gs3 and Vesuvius tho, I read it somewhere


----------



## Glenn

Are you sure it wasn't this one Bootsy?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Glenn said:


> Are you sure it wasn't this one Bootsy?


Bugger currently unavailable....


----------



## Soll

Hmmm! Gaggia TS I still get tempted on EBay by that machine, very nearly bought one before the Strega

This could turn into a Sage forum day if they're enough requests


----------



## Cana

Not sure which of the machines are better to be honest. It'd be intersting to see them all together and test each one though for consistency and great shots though. Just volunteering my machine as its small-ish and lighter than lugging a 3 group head machine to the forum day thing.


----------



## coffeechap

Cana said:


> Not sure which of the machines are better to be honest. It'd be intersting to see them all together and test each one though for consistency and great shots though. Just volunteering my machine as its small-ish and lighter than lugging a 3 group head machine to the forum day thing.


The point of the day is an experience day, not a machine evaluation or indeed girder evaluation, room will be tight for the machines and the stations that we are setting up, once i configure the venue then i will look at some other machine possibilities.


----------



## Jollybean

Sorry but I can't make 31 May. Gutted as the previous forum days I have been to have been brilliant and I know this one won't be any different. Please remove me from the list. Have a great day all.


----------



## Soll

just now seen the date of the forum day which happens to be on my birthday, so please take me off the list so another can take my place. Genuinely gutted was so looking forward to this


----------



## Glenn

Soll and Jollybean out

Cana - added and PM sent

We're now at 39

Room for more on the reserve list


----------



## Pompeyexile

I've put myself on the reserve list below. This is just the opportunity I need to actually bloody learn how to extract coffee properly, ergo get to taste proper non-sour/bitter coffee and find out just where even after nearly a year and half I am still going wrong.

Also there is the added bonus of meeting some of you guys.

Fingers crossed.

1. Bigpikle

2. Johnealey

3. DoubleShot

4. Ridland

5. Nick de Bug

6. Daren

7. Froggystyle

8. Nod

9. xygorn

10. d_lash

11.

12. CamV6

13. xygorn's guest

14.ronsil +

15.Guest

16. Bigpikle guest

17 The catlinux

18 thecatlinux guest

19 jeebsy

20 stevogums

21.Nod guest

22. Lor

23. Hotmetal.

24. big dan

25. Mr O - date dependant

26. Yes Row

27. Chockymonster

28. paul whu

29. Heligan

30. fluffles

31. grumpydaddy

32. marathon

33. phil104 - depending on the date

34. Geordie Boy

35. Pompey Exile - off reserve list

36. Daily_Grind

37. Bruce Boogie - off receive list

38. Aaroncornish - off reserve list tbc

39. Beananderson18 tbc off reserve list tbc

40. Richard Penny

Reserve list ( if you want a place on here , copy and paste this whole ,- including the list above - post and add yourself please at the bottom


----------



## Glenn

*Name**Number* big dan1 Bigpikle2 CamV61 Chockymonster1 d_lash 3 Daily_Grind1 Daren1 DoubleShot1 fluffles1 Froggystyle1 Geordie Boy1 grumpydaddy1 Heligan1 Hotmetal1 jeebsy1 Johnealey1 Lor1 Mr O1 NickdeBug1 phil1041 Richard Penny 1 Ridland1 Thecatlinux2 xygorn2 Yes Row1Aaroncornish1Benanderson181Bruce Boogie1Cana1matharon1paul whu1pompeyexile1ronsil 2stevogums1

The 40 above are currently IN

Reserves can be added


----------



## jeebsy

I'll check travel logistics tomorrow night and confirm


----------



## stevogums

Paid deposit.

Anyone needing a lift from Liverpool or on the way from liverpool will have room for 2 possibly three if i un isofix the daughters seat.

LMK Paul


----------



## Nod

i am away on hols with the family so will not be able to make it - ++ gutted

Glen has taken me off the list. hope you have a great day and i am sure the Chap and Rave will be delivering a top experience.

next time.....


----------



## lor

Anybody travelling from London interested in sharing a ride? I'm very happy to share the cost if somebody has one space available


----------



## hotmetal

Deposit paid. SWMBO informed. Really looking forward to a whole day of coffee-tasticness, this is just the kind of thing I was waiting for - to try a lever or two, learn more about brewed, and actually learn something face to face about latte art.

Looking at the all-star participant line-up, it will be a great opportunity to put some faces to names. Plus presumably we can take the opportunity to buy a couple of bags of beans from Rave.

Nice one CC for organising it.


----------



## Yes Row

Sorry I thought I could do some rearranging to make the date, but can not

My place is vacant! (Begrudgingly)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Would love to come along but can't make that date. I'm sure everyone will have a great time.


----------



## DoubleShot

coffeechap

Is the 31st May date set in stone, i.e. cannot be changed? Just wondering bearing in mind the amount of members who were on the original list of 40 but since had to drop out due to the date.


----------



## Nod

I can do the 24th and would be delighted if it got changed...


----------



## hotmetal

Conversely I was crossing my fingers that it wouldn't be the 24th. As it's the 31st I've paid up.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sorry to disappoint those hoping for a change of date but

The Date for this is the 31st May

People have paid deposits based on this date ( the 31st of May ) and the date is also set around the availibilty of the people working the stations .

Apologies to those who can't make the 31st but I'm sure those that are free will have great time

Cheers Martin


----------



## Nod

Thanks Boots... I understand and I hope and am sure everyone will have a great day...


----------



## coffeechap

DoubleShot said:


> coffeechap
> 
> Is the 31st May date set in stone, i.e. cannot be changed? Just wondering bearing in mind the amount of members who were on the original list of 40 but since had to drop out due to the date.


Yes it is set in stone, people will always be unavailable on certain dates, if I have set it as the 24th others could not come, the 31st was all about making it easier for rob and ensuringb the key people giving their time on the stations were available, I hope this has not inconvenienced to many people and am sure the spare slots will be filled for what is a super cheap day full of learning for all


----------



## Mr O

I've just realised I haven't weighed in on this. I'll sort it later.

i was one that would of been out if it was the 24th... I guess a few more as well. So don't change it


----------



## Richard Penny

Paid deposit, thanks for organising this


----------



## paul whu

Paid... Cheers


----------



## Mr O

Paid


----------



## Geordie Boy

All paid


----------



## froggystyle

no no no no no... I think i may have booked that date for some time away on the boat, need to check with wife and confirm later, gonna be gutted if i have!


----------



## aaroncornish

froggystyle said:


> no no no no no... I think i may have booked that date for some time away on the boat, need to check with wife and confirm later, gonna be gutted if i have!


*shakes head


----------



## aaroncornish

stevogums said:


> Paid deposit.
> 
> Anyone needing a lift from Liverpool or on the way from liverpool will have room for 2 possibly three if i un isofix the daughters seat.
> 
> LMK Paul


I would be travelling from Manchester. I could get a train to Liverpool or somewhere on the way?


----------



## fluffles

paid


----------



## benanderson18

Paid!! Cant wait should be a good day out


----------



## froggystyle

Yes you dancer!! Managed to get wifey to agree coming home on the Saturday so i can attend this.

Deposit paid.


----------



## hotmetal

Oof! Back o the net frog! See you there.


----------



## NickdeBug

Nice one Froggy.

See you there


----------



## big dan

All paid up! I hope you are all going to be wearing your new forum T-Shirts!


----------



## Mr O

If anyone coming from the north wants to drive the rest of the way with me its all good.

I live in between Coventry and Leicester, Rave is 70miles from me.

PM if interested.


----------



## CamV6

Glenn, I PM'd you earlier asking to pay by paypal. Please ignore that, I've just paid direct into the account with reference CamV6


----------



## jeebsy

stevogums said:


> Paid deposit.
> 
> Anyone needing a lift from Liverpool or on the way from liverpool will have room for 2 possibly three if i un isofix the daughters seat.
> 
> LMK Paul





Mr O said:


> If anyone coming from the north wants to drive the rest of the way with me its all good.
> 
> I live in between Coventry and Leicester, Rave is 70miles from me.
> 
> PM if interested.


Got some time today to sort out logistics....who else is driving and from where so i can do my planes, trains and automobiles?


----------



## Bruce Boogie

SORTED

Bruce Boogie is pleased to accept the generous invitation to visit RAVE Coffee and has made a donation to the CFUK escape committee of £10.00.

Should be Boogietastic.

Anyone need a lift from Stroud??


----------



## Glenn

Only 6 more to pay now

Reserve list will reopen on Monday if there are any dropouts


----------



## stevogums

jeebsy said:


> Got some time today to sort out logistics....who else is driving and from where so i can do my planes, trains and automobiles?


I'm going to be leaving early on the day. Approx between 5 to 7am.

Have done journey before and don't want to hit traffic thus an early start avoids this.

If you can get into Liverpool or on the way I'm more than happy to pick you up.


----------



## Mr O

jeebsy said:


> Got some time today to sort out logistics....who else is driving and from where so i can do my planes, trains and automobiles?


How are you getting down this way?

its better if a few of us can lift share....think of the environment and bean growing...


----------



## jeebsy

Train or drive part of the way depending


----------



## Mr O

When does the other £10 need to be paid coffeechap?


----------



## Mr O

I'm not a million miles from Birmingham either..


----------



## hotmetal

So, we know the format, dress code ? , day and the place. What will be the kick off time? (Or is this to be announced on the thread nearer the day?)


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal said:


> So, we know the format, dress code  , day and the place. What will be the kick off time? (Or is this to be announced on the thread nearer the day?)





coffeechap said:


> So potentially a fun filled informative day for members only (although guests will be permitted) the start time will be a relaxed 10 am and we will go through to around 3-4 in the afternoon.


.


----------



## hotmetal

Ah! Cheers! I just reread the whole thread and didn't see that. But you're right it was at the bottom of the original post. I've only had one coffee today so that's my excuse!


----------



## DoubleShot

A great coffee out of your R58 though, I'm sure?!


----------



## hotmetal

DoubleShot said:


> A great coffee out of your R58 though, I'm sure?!


<offtopic>It was and the next will be! I even turned it on with a Wemo that arrived yesterday. </offtopic>


----------



## emin-j

Glenn said:


> Only 6 more to pay now
> 
> Reserve list will reopen on Monday if there are any dropouts


I'll take two Glenn if there are .Ta


----------



## coffeechap

emin-j said:



> I'll take two Glenn if there are .Ta


noted


----------



## emin-j

coffeechap said:


> noted


Thank's CC


----------



## Glenn

Will check bank account and update tomorrow


----------



## Glenn

emin-j - 2 names reserved for you - just sending PM with deposit payment details

Jeebsy/Lor - please let me know if you are coming


----------



## emin-j

Glenn said:


> emin-j - 2 names reserved for you - just sending PM with deposit payment details
> 
> Jeebsy/Lor - please let me know if you are coming


Thanks Glenn will sort shortly


----------



## Hoffmonkey

If there are any more dropouts, I'd love to attend...


----------



## Glenn

Looks like you're the lucky last Hoffmonkey

Will PM you


----------



## jeebsy

I can't commit to this for the time being, if anyone else wants to step in go ahead. If i can arrange something last minute will have to take a change on a slot being available


----------



## Glenn

I've given your slot to Hoffmonkey Jeebsy

If you can make it you'll be 40+1 - no probs at all


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> I can't commit to this for the time being, if anyone else wants to step in go ahead. If i can arrange something last minute will have to take a change on a slot being available


Gutted mate...


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> Gutted mate...


Might be able to sort something nearer the time but i'm on holiday the week before so just a bit awkward logistically. Will see what happen though, never say never


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> Might be able to sort something nearer the time but i'm on holiday the week before so just a bit awkward logistically. Will see what happen though, never say never


Free coffee as much as you can drink ! You can be assured it will be of the finest quality , maybe free brownies (if I can be bothered again) and if it's open,a free ice cream from next door ( no they are not free before you ask but we will have a whip round for ya ) oh yeah and the possibility to win something like a tamper as there is usually a draw .

Did I mention free stuff ,

free i I tell ya !


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Glenn said:


> I've given your slot to Hoffmonkey Jeebsy
> 
> If you can make it you'll be 40+1 - no probs at all


I didn't expect in all honesty to get in on this - brilliant. Don't suppose there's room for a +1 for a mate of mine too is there?


----------



## scottomus

I'd love to be able to attend this if possible, granted I'm only new to the forum I have great experience in making coffee and would love to be able to share the experience !


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Per my previous message, if one other becomes unable to attend, I'd love to add a +1. In the meantime, I'll pay my deposit for my space forthwith.


----------



## NickdeBug

jeebsy said:


> I can't commit to this for the time being, if anyone else wants to step in go ahead. If i can arrange something last minute will have to take a change on a slot being available


Boooooooooooo!

Who's going to run the Latte Art Masterclass now????!!!!


----------



## Hoffmonkey

If anyone needs picking up from Bristol Airport, I'm only 20 mins from there.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Paid the deposit but when do you want the remainder paid up?

I am sooo looking forward to this. To actually get to taste coffee made on big boys machines properly by experienced coffee extractors, who know what a decent cup should taste like the type of which, I can only dream about. only then will I know for sure if all the sour and bitterness I can taste in espresso or just a 'coffee' taste in latte is because I simply don't like espresso, my taste buds are shot or because I'm just [email protected] at making it.


----------



## coffeechap

second installment will be collected on the day folks


----------



## clickhappy

How long is the reserves list? Dave I could bring along the hopper we discussed a while ago.


----------



## coffeechap

i think there may be some spaces nearer the time and the hopper would be great.


----------



## morphsbsd

Do we have a reserve reserve list that I can be added too, I know the chance of coming is slim but if there is a place that happens to come free and you are having issues filling it then I am free on them dates..


----------



## Mr O

How many have we got on the list as going?

Is it still going to be a max of 40 bods on the day?

- (as long as people who can't make it get replaced from the reserves list)


----------



## froggystyle

Does anyone live in Hertfordshire and going to this??


----------



## aaroncornish

I am gutted that I can't make this!


----------



## Glenn

40 have already paid deposits

coffeechap will be able to advise if there is any chance of any more - but I think that's probably the limit

I'm in discussion with a couple of other roasters and suppliers for forum day dates for later this year also


----------



## coffeechap

I am afraid I reall have to limit the numbers to 40 folks, as we will also have the volunteers on the stations to factor in as well. 10 people in a group is more than enough!


----------



## Mr O

aaroncornish said:


> I am gutted that I can't make this!


We're coming to your yard for a forum day next, you've got better kit


----------



## Thecatlinux

Well the day is getting ever closer .


----------



## big dan

So i am terrible at remembering things! Could the details of the day be put as a sticky on the first page of this topic? I can't seem to find the post that confirms the dates! Doh! Either that or send round a PM with all the details!


----------



## Mr O

big dan said:


> So i am terrible at remembering things! Could the details of the day be put as a sticky on the first page of this topic? I can't seem to find the post that confirms the dates! Doh! Either that or send round a PM with all the details!


31st May - 10:00am


----------



## big dan

Cheers Mr O! Also glad I checked where Cirencester is as for some reason i thought it was in the South West near Devon! But is up near Gloucester so i need to get my head straight!

Really looking forward to the day, excited to pull shots on commercial equipment and try my hand at latte art and get some tips!

Also its always nice to but a face to the name!


----------



## Mr O

Will there be decaf on offer? 40 caffeine wired folk could get a bit....err...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Pace yourself??


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Drink plenty of water otherwise it will be like Michael Flatley's river dance


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Not near my brew table please - too much glass kit


----------



## jeebsy

Don't feel obliged to finish every drink.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mr O said:


> Will there be decaf on offer? 40 caffeine wired folk could get a bit....err...


Go hard or go home









No decaff here


----------



## hotmetal

Ha ha ha! like we used to joke in Germany, there's decaff and then there's "Männerkaffee"


----------



## urbanbumpkin

hotmetal said:


> Ha ha ha! like we used to joke in Germany, there's decaff and then there's "Männerkaffee"


Who said that Germans have no sense of humour.


----------



## hotmetal

urbanbumpkin said:


> Who said that Germans have no sense of humour.


Monty Python, of whom the Germans are huge fans, unexpectedly!


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> Drink plenty of water


 Drink a can of man-up! It's a coffeeforum day - not girl guides!


----------



## Phil104

Which is another version of that well known Rule 5 in cycling: 'Harden the f**** up'.


----------



## Pompeyexile

DECAF?!!!!! I'm driving 192 miles each way that's about 7 hours in the car.....I'll need all the caffeine I can get!

Thrrrup.....twang....wibble......jibber....jibber....Oooohah! Remember the guy from Catch the Pigeon? That'll be me.


----------



## jeebsy

I'll see your 192 miles and raise you 366(.7)


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> I'll see your 192 miles and raise you 366(.7)


Are you all confirmed then Jeebsy?


----------



## Pompeyexile

I didn't think you could make it Jeebsy. 366! So you'll be the one slumped in the corner by midday sucking his thumb and cuddling his blankey.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Jeepsys hardcore, he's probably jogging down.


----------



## froggystyle

urbanbumpkin said:


> Jeepsys hardcore, he's probably jogging down.


In orange lycra!!


----------



## Phil104

froggystyle said:


> In orange lycra!!


And with an orange skateboard as a break from jogging&#8230;.


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> Are you all confirmed then Jeebsy?


I'm going to be in Bristol on the Saturday collecting my two group anyway so may as well hang about for it



Pompeyexile said:


> I didn't think you could make it Jeebsy. 366! So you'll be the one slumped in the corner by midday sucking his thumb and cuddling his blankey.





urbanbumpkin said:


> Jeepsys hardcore, he's probably jogging down.


Haha, i'll be staying over the night before so should be OK. Work on Monday will be horrific though


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I did a stag weekend in Cheltenham/ Gloucester with a load of guys from Scotland. Most flew down, but there was 4 that drove down. The driver came all the way down from Inverness dropping the rest off in Glasgow and Edinburgh on the way back. Think he got back about 11pm on the Sunday


----------



## jeebsy

Went to a music festival in cornwall - i went from London but a few buses came down from Glasgow for it. Sounded absolutely horrendous. Everyone looked like they were about to die on the Monday morning but apparently it turned into a big party on the way back when everyone realised the only way to make it through was by getting completely steaming.


----------



## Daren

The Scottish norm


----------



## jeebsy

From arrival at 2pm on Friday until waking up at 8am on Monday morning, I can remember about six hours. Might as well have just set £300 on fire then locked myself in a dark cupboard with a case of wine.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Standard for Glastonbury also.......

Arrive Weds night, start, *blackhole*, return Mon morning having the rest of the week already booked off to recover..... but I had a great time EVERY time though!


----------



## froggystyle

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Standard for Glastonbury also.......
> 
> Arrive Weds night, start, *blackhole*, return Mon morning having the rest of the week already booked off to recover..... but I had a great time EVERY time though!


Yeah but you know Monday is spent sitting on the bog, they are so comfy after glasters......


----------



## Glenn

At the weekend I will send out a request for the balance of the payment from those attending as we have some payments to make to the suppliers and need to firm up the numbers

Please keep an eye on the PMs

No action required just yet - this is a notice only


----------



## NickdeBug

Morning All

Regrettably I am going to have to pull out of attending the Rave Forum Day.

A shame as I was looking forward to meeting everyone and testing my willpower on all the fancy kit. Unfortunately I have to travel for work and a Monday morning start in Miami means that my weekend is effectively shot to pieces. Many thanks to the bright spark who planned that one!

Fingers crossed more luck next time around and hope that you all enjoy the day.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## hotmetal

Oh mate gutted. I was looking forward to chatting with you. Hopefully there'll be another one, based on how popular this one seems to be (organisers willing).


----------



## coffeechap

no problem nick we will have a look at the reserve list.


----------



## coffeechap

hotmetal said:


> Oh mate gutted. I was looking forward to chatting with you. Hopefully there'll be another one, based on how popular this one seems to be (organisers willing).


I am sure that this will form a platform for future forum events


----------



## NickdeBug

coffeechap said:


> no problem nick we will have a look at the reserve list.


Cheers Dave

Hopefully someone else will step up. I'm sure that there will be plenty of volunteers!


----------



## Chockymonster

Mr O said:


> 31st May - 10:00am


Erm, isn't it the 24th?


----------



## coffeechap

no its definitely the 31st


----------



## Bruce Boogie

Chockymonster said:


> Erm, isn't it the 24th?


Ho Ho Ho ! ! !


----------



## Chockymonster

coffeechap said:


> no its definitely the 31st


Well that saves me turning up on the wrong day and also a logistical headache on the Saturday. As you were!


----------



## scottomus

is there any space for this come up yet ?









holding out as id love to come! Also should be able to bring the grinders for jared and david! (havent forgot haha)


----------



## froggystyle

Glenn said:


> At the weekend I will send out a request for the balance of the payment from those attending as we have some payments to make to the suppliers and need to firm up the numbers
> 
> Please keep an eye on the PMs
> 
> No action required just yet - this is a notice only


Not had any PM, have you sent it out Glenn?


----------



## Glenn

About 1 minute ago...

Sorry for the delay - I remembered to have a weekend


----------



## Drewster

Glenn said:


> About 1 minute ago...
> 
> Sorry for the delay - *I remembered to have a weekend*


Hang your head in shame....


----------



## DoubleShot

Balance paid.


----------



## hotmetal

Likewise paid up and pm sent as requested. (Isn't that the opposite to the usual rule of please don't pm just to say you have paid? )

Just mentioned in case anyone (like me) speed-read the pm and misread the bit in red.


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal said:


> Likewise paid up and pm sent as requested. (Isn't that the opposite to the usual rule of please don't pm just to say you have paid? )


I too noticed that, but just rolled with it!


----------



## Hoffmonkey

If that space opened up is going spare, I'd like to take it (per my request here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22928-Time-for-a-forum-day-at-RAVE-coffee&p=286147#post286147)... Ta v much!


----------



## matharon

Balance paid.

Best etc Matharon


----------



## Pompeyexile

Paid up too.

Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Sad to hear you are not going to make it glen , I'm sure Coffeechap and his lieutenants will keep an eye on proceedings


----------



## Daren

Thecatlinux said:


> I'm sure Coffeechap and his lieutenants will keep an eye on proceedings


That's what I'm worried about. No grownups - it'll end up in anarchy


----------



## coffeechap

It will be carnage


----------



## Glenn

I'll be enjoying the delights of Milan and in particular the Giro d'Italia on the day


----------



## dsc

For the last few days I've been looking for this thread as I've seen the forum day mentioned in a few places. No idea how I've missed this









T.


----------



## coffeechap

dsc said:


> For the last few days I've been looking for this thread as I've seen the forum day mentioned in a few places. No idea how I've missed this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.


To focussed on the project, if you are about you could bring the mythological beast


----------



## paul whu

Paid.... Is there a dress code?


----------



## teejay41

Yes please, coffeechap, put me down for the Rave day. It does depend on the date that's settled, but I hope to be available OK.

Thanks,

Tony.


----------



## coffeechap

teejay41 said:


> Yes please, coffeechap, put me down for the Rave day. It does depend on the date that's settled, but I hope to be available OK.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tony.


Sorry tony the event is full now


----------



## Geordie Boy

Balance paid


----------



## Hoffmonkey

paid


----------



## Phil104

paul whu said:


> Paid.... Is there a dress code?


Of course - Forum T-Shirt - and it's not too late to get one.


----------



## Phil104

Glenn said:


> I'll be enjoying the delights of Milan and in particular the Giro d'Italia on the day


Ah&#8230; day on an industrial estate in Cirencester or in Milan and the Giro&#8230;. Mmmmmm, tough call.

Paid up and PMed you Glenn and once more, many, many thanks to all.


----------



## Phil104

paul whu said:


> Paid.... Is there a dress code?


I suggested



> Of course - Forum T-Shirt - and it's not too late to get one.


Then recalled Coffee Chap's prediction



> It will be carnage


So, add a rubber apron to the T-shirt.


----------



## NickdeBug

Phil104 said:


> I suggested
> 
> Then recalled Coffee Chap's prediction
> 
> *So, add a rubber apron to the T-shirt.*


Hmmm, beginning to sound like a gimp conference.


----------



## Phil104

NickdeBug said:


> Hmmm, beginning to sound like a gimp conference.


Does that mean you're *really* sorry you can't make it?


----------



## NickdeBug

Phil104 said:


> Does that mean you're *really* sorry you can't make it?


Spazbarista should feel right at home though (unless he has changed his photo)


----------



## Phil104

NickdeBug said:


> Spazbarista should feel right at home though (unless he has changed his photo)


Sadly, he's not on the list, unless he is making a special appearance and supplying the necessary gimp wear.


----------



## coffeechap

Spaz has dissapeared


----------



## Phil104

coffeechap said:


> Spaz has dissapeared


Oh no&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Spaz has dissapeared


He can't find the key to his handcuffs


----------



## emin-j

Paid up ........yesterday


----------



## Chockymonster

All paid


----------



## Mr O

Paid (yesterday) pm sent


----------



## benanderson18

All done and dusted. Cant wait for this.


----------



## big dan

Finally paid up and excited for next week! Hope everyone is going to be properly dressed *ahem*


----------



## hotmetal

I'm looking forward to the day, the programme sounds excellent and I'm sure I will learn loads. I'm also really looking forward to meeting everyone, I only know Glenn and Dan, (and Glenn will be absent). Funny how we all have a laugh on line but all we have to go on is an avatar pic. Wonder how different people will be from our imaginings? I predict 40 x 40 "so who are you on the forum then mate?" questions - could take all day just for that. Should have got our names on our t-shirts!


----------



## Phil104

We had name badges at the Has Bean day. When I bumped into spune at the London Coffee Festival, we exchanged thoughts about not being to judge age...height... (Actually, very little.)


----------



## Phil104

Incidentally, coffee chap doesn't really look like that, nor Mrboots, nor the systemic kid, nor jeebsy although apparently spazbarista does. You can tell that it took me a while to get the hang of the avatar thing.


----------



## Kyle548

If only it wasn't a 6 hour round trip....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kyle548 said:


> If only it wasn't a 6 hour round trip....


Lightweight

Longer for me ...


----------



## Phil104

And I'm pretty sure Kyle doesn't look like a cup. It would explain the journey time, though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Lightweight
> 
> Longer for me ...


Yeah - but you're not driving!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yeah - but you're not driving!!


Yeah but I still experience the passage of time..unless you have that tardis sorted

..


----------



## big dan

At least you guys don't have to work! I'm on shift at midnight on the Sunday so it's going to be long one for me!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Phil104 said:


> Incidentally, coffee chap doesn't really look like that, nor Mrboots, nor the systemic kid, nor jeebsy although apparently spazbarista does. You can tell that it took me a while to get the hang of the avatar thing.


My legs are actually much better than my avatars, Phil.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

big dan said:


> At least you guys don't have to work! I'm on shift at midnight on the Sunday so it's going to be long one for me!!


Will be worth it - bonus is the coffee will keep you awake.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah but I still experience the passage of time..unless you have that tardis sorted
> 
> ..


Time is relative....apparently.


----------



## Glenn

Last 5 payments to come in

Please check your PMs to see if you have received one from me this morning if you have not paid the balance


----------



## xygorn

Is anyone traveling from or through London that would have room for a couple friendly passengers?

- Ziggy


----------



## coffeechap

CAM V6 might be!


----------



## jeebsy

Kyle548 said:


> If only it wasn't a 6 hour round trip....


10+ for me, although there's also a two group at the end of the rainbow


----------



## coffeechap

just a little update folks, today I had confirmation that Dhan Tamang the three time uk latte art champion will be attending the event in the afternoon to give a latte art masterclass to us all, just a little bonus for being on the list...... more surprises to come


----------



## scottomus

I will reiterate if any space opens I'd love to be there!


----------



## Daren

I'm sure I can teach him a thing or two Chap


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> I'm sure I can teach him a thing or two Chap


pretty sure you can mate, just nothing to do with latte art!


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> pretty sure you can mate, just nothing to do with latte art!


I bet he can't pull the shapes I can!


----------



## coffeechap

scottomus said:


> Sorry double post


you must be keen, there are a couple on the reserve as well as a couple who are waiting for guests to be included as well, I will check back through and see what space if any we have.


----------



## scottomus

Haha absolutely! I certainly can appreciate that. Thanks!


----------



## Glenn

We have 39 confirmed - as yet 4 are still to pay (covering 8 spaces)

Names and expected numbers


 d_lash 4 Thecatlinux2 xygorn2ronsil 2 Bigpikle2emin-j2 big dan1 CamV61 Chockymonster1 Daily_Grind1 DoubleShot1 fluffles1 Froggystyle1 Geordie Boy1 grumpydaddy1 Heligan1 Hotmetal1 Johnealey1 Mr O1 phil1041 Richard Penny 1Benanderson181matharon1paul whu1pompeyexile1stevogums1 Daren1Hoffmonkey1 Lor1 Ridland1Bruce Boogie1

dlash is nominated payer for Nod and friends (in case anyone wonders why there is a 4 against his name)

There is room for 1 more as we have had 1 confirmed withdrawl

coffeechap is running the reserve list

Please ensure payment is made immediately if not already done so

PMs sent to those who are left to pay


----------



## coffeechap

last place was for jeebsy who confirmed he would be attending and was on the original list


----------



## Xpenno

This is really shaping up now, great work guys!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Certainly is.


----------



## coffeechap

As it stands the reserve list for this event is as follows

1. Hoffmonkey guest

2. Scottomus

3. Clickhappy

4. Morphbsd

5. Teejay

if space becomes available we will let you know in order of the list.


----------



## Nod

> We have 39 confirmed - as yet 4 are still to pay (covering 8 spaces) Names and expected numbers
> d_lash 4 Thecatlinux2 xygorn2ronsil 2 Bigpikle2emin-j2 big dan1 CamV61 Chockymonster1 Daily_Grind1 DoubleShot1 fluffles1 Froggystyle1 Geordie Boy1 grumpydaddy1 Heligan1 Hotmetal1 Johnealey1 Mr O1 phil1041 Richard Penny 1Benanderson181matharon1paul whu1pompeyexile1stevogums1 Daren1Hoffmonkey1 Lor1 Ridland1Bruce Boogie1
> dlash is nominated payer for Nod and friends (in case anyone wonders why there is a 4 against his name) There is room for 1 more as we have had 1 confirmed withdrawl coffeechap is running the reserve list Please ensure payment is made immediately if not already done so PMs sent to those who are left to pay


Hi this will get done tonight... Sorry all for the slowness....!


----------



## coffeechap

Nod said:


> Hi this will get done tonight... Sorry all for the slowness....!


bet the guys will have fun Rupert


----------



## Nod

> bet the guys will have fun Rupert


To say I am gutted is really not enough! They are going to be coffee ninjas...


----------



## coffeechap

and experts on your machine!


----------



## Nod

I don't even know what to say... I'm crushed... Still on the positive at least they might be able to

Come over and make me a top coffee


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Time is relative....apparently.


Unless your in traffic on the M6 and then it goes backwards.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

M6 is a worm hole.


----------



## wveedeel

Make you a cuppa anytime Rupert...


----------



## coffeechap

wveedeel said:


> Make you a cuppa anytime Rupert...


I will show you how to dazzle him on that gs3 mp of his.


----------



## wveedeel

Hee heee! Looking forward to it coffeechap!


----------



## Nod

> Hee heee! Looking forward to it coffeechap!


Ba***rds...


----------



## coffeechap

Bad Lords ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I sounds like it's going to be a fantastic forum day. Gutted I can't make it.....it'll be great


----------



## coffeechap

we will post up a few pictures, rumour has it that Daren will be videoing some of it as well.


----------



## coffeechap

Nod said:


> Ba***rds...


Its OK Rupert you will learn the wizardry of the paddle one day


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> we will post up a few pictures, rumour has it that Daren will be videoing some of it as well.


Just looking for a willing partner to perform the editing duties. (@mrboots2u @the systemic kid - you've both proved you have the credentials!)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Got a trick or two up my sleeve.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Been playing around with Nespresso pour over.


----------



## Xpenno

The Systemic Kid said:


> Been playing around with Nespresso pour over.


Looking forward to this, I thought you were on brewed but this sounds so much more fun


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> last place was for jeebsy who confirmed he would be attending and was on the original list


Watch out England, I'm coming for your equipment


----------



## The Systemic Kid

If my brewed stuff tastes awful, I can blame Nespresso


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> Watch out England, I'm coming for your equipment


Quick - get that wall back up


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Jeebsy the border reiver.


----------



## coffeechap

he wont make it back, might not even make it to the event


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> If my brewed stuff tastes awful, I can blame Nespresso


tutt tutt, we are expecting great things from the brewed guru


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nesprsso pour over is the future.


----------



## Glenn

Meanwhile I'm off to visit Lavazza (yes, really I am!)


----------



## coffeechap

Glenn said:


> Meanwhile I'm off to visit Lavazza (yes, really I am!)


I cant believe you said it, are you him in disguise?


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> he wont make it back, might not even make it to the event


If I go missing and cc puts a rancilio classe 6 up for sale get the policeto check his shed


----------



## Daren

Glenn said:


> Meanwhile I'm off to visit Lavazza (yes, really I am!)


WTF!!! Glenn!!!

Are you going to a jam jar factory as well?


----------



## Glenn

and growing a full beard, wearing a lumberjack shirt and riding a fixie...


----------



## Glenn

thinking about changing the forum logo to a moustache...


----------



## Glenn

p.s the last post was a joke


----------



## grumpydaddy

aaawww...... and there's me wondering which style









http://giphy.com/search/moustache/3


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> This is really shaping up now, great work guys!!!


Apart from Paul and Barry on the pump station ...


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Apart from Paul and Barry on the pump station ...


Hehe, that made me chuckle


----------



## Glenn

Only 3 members still to pay now

Please PM me when you have paid so that I can advise coffeechap


----------



## Pompeyexile

Being a proper coffee Virgin I haven't a clue what to expect at a do like this although I guess a lot of coffee will be drunk.

Of course there is also the joy of seeing some high-end machines (and their operators) in action and tasting what they can produce. I'm hoping I come away having learned a thing or two but hopefully not totally disillusioned because I believe that I won't be able to produce anything half as good on my Gaggia (when it's fixed) and I haven't the shekels to upgrade.

Oh and of course the other benefit is actually getting to meet some of you too.

Oh someone mentioned earlier about avatars and do they relate to the person.......Megalomaniacal Cyclops like old git with skin problems in drastic need for his nails cutting......Me? I hope not.

See you all there and I'm expecting some real good coffee or..........YOU...WILL...BE... EXTERMINATED!


----------



## hotmetal

Pompey when you arrive are you going to say "hello everybody-peeps"? Oh sorry that was Stavros not Davros. If you really are a Dalek I bet your steam wand is pretty powerful? Or are you a 'sucker' for good coffee? BTW sorry to tell you the coffee demo is upstairs. ?


----------



## benanderson18

coffeechap said:


> just a little update folks, today I had confirmation that Dhan Tamang the three time uk latte art champion will be attending the event in the afternoon to give a latte art masterclass to us all, just a little bonus for being on the list...... more surprises to come


Even better another thing added to the day. I think ill drink milky drinks this week to get some extra latte art practice in


----------



## coffeechap

I have been asked by many of you about food on the day, it will be a case of bring a packed lunch folks. I will be factoring in a break of about 30 mins around 12.30 so that you can grab some food. There is a Lidl 100 metres away that is open on Sunday's or if unhealthy is your thing a further 100 metres away is a KFC.


----------



## benanderson18

KFC all the way I think


----------



## grumpydaddy

Camping stove in the carpark ?


----------



## Daren

grumpydaddy said:


> Camping stove in the carpark ?


Big ass fire in the car park sounds more fun - Hogg roast and banjos


----------



## benanderson18

Zinger Tower burger and a coffee from KFC from me haha


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Beginning to think fine tuning various brew methods to showcase pour over brewing methods could be a waste of time


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Big ass fire in the car park sounds more fun - Hogg roast and banjos


Daren is setting up outside with his burger/camping van

Burgers only done rare not well done....


----------



## coffeechap

benanderson18 said:


> Zinger Tower burger and a coffee from KFC from me haha


Time to go to the reserve list of guests me thinks


----------



## benanderson18

coffeechap said:


> Time to go to the reserve list of guests me thinks


Hahaha I would have expected to be taken off both lists all together with that comment. Maybe deleted from the forum


----------



## The Systemic Kid

benanderson18 said:


> Hahaha I would have expected to be taken off both lists all together with that comment. Maybe deleted from the forum


Sent to the naughty corner on the day will suffice


----------



## hotmetal

You are only allowed to order coffee from KFC if it's to 'do a Scotford'. (Take one sip and pour it in the bin as you walk out.)

Not sure any of us will want extra coffee at luncheon! Zinger tower burger maybe. ..


----------



## grumpydaddy

Mmmmm, that should leave you with a clean palate.

Don't forget your water and crackers


----------



## hotmetal

Do you mean Jacobs or undies?


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal said:


> Do you mean Jacobs or undies?


Isn't that cacks?


----------



## grumpydaddy

Latest News: Commando assault at Rave


----------



## hotmetal

We'll end up at Nude at this rate!


----------



## Daren

I'm not sure I like where this is going....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> I'm not sure I like where this is going....


You are not alone....


----------



## coffeechap

Definitely not alone good job rave has locks!


----------



## NickdeBug

Miami is looking better and better


----------



## The Systemic Kid

NickdeBug said:


> Miami is looking better and better


Keep repeating that.


----------



## NickdeBug

Still in a bit of a mood about the whole thing.

Last week my new boss asked me if the holiday that I have booked for next month was "important".


----------



## lor

Just paid, sorry for the delay! Although from the last few posts I'm under the impression that this Forum Day is going to be slightly different than expected... not sure now if it's such a good idea after all, haha









Also, I'm trying to plan the journey from London; if good weather I might take the motorbike otherwise I'll have to get a rental car unless anybody else want to share. Xygorn, CamV6, are you guys already sorted for Sunday?


----------



## hotmetal

May well also be on the bike, weather dependent. Using this as an excuse to see friends in Hereford the day before.


----------



## froggystyle

forgot all about this till today, was going to go cruising on the boat this weekend.


----------



## scottomus

froggystyle said:


> forgot all about this till today, was going to go cruising on the boat this weekend.


Im more than happy to step in froggy, you go for that boat ride!


----------



## froggystyle

nah its cool, can go boating anytime.


----------



## coffeechap

Anyone with a team in the top four can wear their football shirt on the day


----------



## froggystyle

ouch.


----------



## ronsil

...& Ouch:bad:again..&#8230;.After an *unbelievable painful night,* just back from Doctor - Grounded by an attack of sciatica.

Going to have to give the Forum day a miss on Sunday. Doctor tells me I'm going to need relaxing medication for 3+ weeks, Never had it before can't stand up, can't sit down. Wouldn't wish it on anyone.

So sorry - really enjoy the Rave days.

Everyone have a great day - I'm sure you all will.

Check with Coffeechap, maybe a couple of places now. Keep my payments towards the day's costs.


----------



## froggystyle

Thats a shame Ron, hope you get better soon.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sorry to hear that, Ron - get well soon.


----------



## Mr O

Oh damn....

Get well soon Ronsil


----------



## coffeechap

Really sorry to hear this ron, get well soon


----------



## NickdeBug

Not nice - hope that things improve soon.


----------



## teejay41

ronsil said:


> ...& Ouch:bad:again..&#8230;.After an *unbelievable painful night,* just back from Doctor - Grounded by an attack of sciatica.
> 
> Going to have to give the Forum day a miss on Sunday. Doctor tells me I'm going to need relaxing medication for 3+ weeks, Never had it before can't stand up, can't sit down. Wouldn't wish it on anyone.
> 
> So sorry - really enjoy the Rave days.
> 
> Everyone have a great day - I'm sure you all will.
> 
> Check with Coffeechap, maybe a couple of places now. Keep my payments towards the day's costs.


Hi ronsil... We have yet to meet, but I'm so sorry to hear of your most painful condition.

Without wishing to sound too ghoulish, I would be eager to jump in and take your place if it is available.

Get well soon,

Tony.


----------



## teejay41

Hi coffeechap.

With ronsil being alas, out of circulation, as it were, might you have a spare place for the Rave 'do', or is there already a queue?

Tony.


----------



## ronsil

Thanks - Check with Coffeechap he's running a reserve list


----------



## jeebsy

teejay41 said:


> Without wishing to sound too ghoulish, I would be eager to jump in and take your place if it is available.


Ambulance chaser!


----------



## teejay41

jeebsy said:


> Ambulance chaser!


Sorry, I did think it seemed a bit like that... but I had tried to join in before, not realising it was already full.

Tony.


----------



## coffeechap

coffeechap said:


> As it stands the reserve list for this event is as follows
> 
> 1. Hoffmonkey guest
> 
> 2. Scottomus
> 
> 3. Clickhappy
> 
> 4. Morphbsd
> 
> 5. Teejay
> 
> if space becomes available we will let you know in order of the list.


Sorry tee jay, despite your eagerness you are at the bottom of the list I will contact those above you first


----------



## teejay41

OK, fair enough... I'll hope for better luck next time. And for Ron to have better luck too!

Tony.


----------



## CamV6

Ron sorry to hear of your plight. I suffer a lot with a slipped disc so I know how you feel. Wish you well mate


----------



## Xpenno

ronsil said:


> ...& Ouch:bad:again..&#8230;.After an *unbelievable painful night,* just back from Doctor - Grounded by an attack of sciatica.
> 
> Going to have to give the Forum day a miss on Sunday. Doctor tells me I'm going to need relaxing medication for 3+ weeks, Never had it before can't stand up, can't sit down. Wouldn't wish it on anyone.


That sounds crap mate, hope you get better soon!


----------



## Daren

Relax and get yourself sorted Ron - having suffered from the same complaint in the past I feel your pain. My top tip is don't cross your legs or ankles especially when laying down... Seriously helped me


----------



## Pompeyexile

Ooh Sciatica not very nice. Really hope you get better very soon. I had a trapped nerve for 18 months a few years back and I wouldn't wish that on anyone......well perhaps my worst enemy.

Mind you Your forum name Ronsil is quite appropriate, because you are..........Ron's ill.

I'll get me coat.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Oh dear Ron that is bad news , sorry to here about your plight , wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## hotmetal

Very sorry to read this Ron. Speedy recovery.


----------



## Yes Row

teejay41 said:


> Sorry, I did think it seemed a bit like that... but I had tried to join in before, not realising it was already full.
> 
> Tony.


I don't think it came across like that and think the comments were in jest


----------



## benanderson18

Sounds nasty that. Sure there will be more in the future you can attend when your back to 100%


----------



## scottomus

Feel terrible for taking someone's place ! But I'm defo there! Will be coming from North west


----------



## benanderson18

Is there on site parking do we know or do we need to find a car park from somewhere


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Pretty limited parking directly outside.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Right, my guest had forgotten all about this and has since booked himself on his best mates birthday party. Therefore, the space I had at the top of the reserve list can be struck off. Sorry to mess you about guys, I'll give my guest a slap...

On to the next on the list?


----------



## coffeechap

There should be plenty of parking nearby, there are many spaces out the back as well as just around the corner


----------



## coffeechap

Hoffmonkey said:


> Right, my guest had forgotten all about this and has since booked himself on his best mates birthday party. Therefore, the space I had at the top of the reserve list can be struck off. Sorry to mess you about guys, I'll give my guest a slap...
> 
> On to the next on the list?


Thankyou will pm click happy


----------



## coffeechap

Ok click happy can't attend pm to be sent to morphbsp, then if no joy our super enthusiastic lover of everything quickmill may be able to attend


----------



## morphsbsd

coffeechap said:


> Ok click happy can't attend pm to be sent to morphbsp, then if no joy our super enthusiastic lover of everything quickmill may be able to attend


Oh nooooo... sorry i am going away this weekend









Hope Quickmill can attend..

Kind Regards


----------



## coffeechap

Oh joy of joys, looks like you have your slot teejay, please confirm your attendance on here.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

scottomus said:


> But I'm defo there! Will be coming from North west


You on this then fella? If so are you transporting grinders and in need of a lighter boot for easier drive home?


----------



## coffeechap

I hope is bringing the infamous grinders down


----------



## coffeechap

I can see teejay on the forum but still no response!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Knocked up some Madelaines this afternoon - perfect with a cup of pour over.









Ooh look - a whole box full - better bring those down to the Rave for the brew bench


----------



## coffeechap

Don't think they will get past Saturday afternoon


----------



## The Systemic Kid

It's OK - the tin is padlocked.


----------



## coffeechap

Youa re frail and we are many


----------



## Mrboots2u

There will be no home baking on the pump station .....

Some of us aren't retired..


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> There will be no home baking on the pump station .....
> 
> Some of us aren't retired..


No just a couple of tarts


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> There will be no home baking on the pump station .....
> 
> Some of us aren't retired..


'retired'? was that autotext for retarded??


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> No just a couple of tarts


Are you grooming young men in the lever area again......


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> 'retired'? was that autotext for retarded??


Why on earth would boots lie


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you grooming young men in the lever area again......


We have the pretty boys on the lever station


----------



## coffeechap

coffeechap said:


> We have the pretty boys on the lever station


And me


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> We have the pretty boys on the lever station


But i'm not on there


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> I'm not on that station


Clearly


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> We have the pretty boys on the lever station


Callum is legal now then


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Callum is legal now then


You seem rather keen


----------



## hotmetal

Good lord! And to think my post that mentioned underpants caused concern!

?


----------



## coffeechap

hotmetal said:


> Good lord! And to think my post that mentioned underpants caused concern!


Ah but we are the organisers ! With power comes great latitude


----------



## Phil104

I think the Forum has seriously veered off course - it's what happens when Glenn goes on holiday.


----------



## coffeechap

Phil104 said:


> I think the Forum has seriously veered off course - it's what happens when Glenn goes on holiday.


 What do you mean, the sensible moderators are all going to the day


----------



## Phil104

coffeechap said:


> What do you mean, the sensible moderators are all going to the day


That's what I thought but it sounds like all sense of moderation has gone. If I used this kind of language, I might say it's beginning to sound like a real 'kick ass' day (although that's not an expression that I use and in any event it's sounded like a kick ass day for a while - the promise of the great British bake off in underpants is the icing).


----------



## hotmetal

Yes no one here approves of kicking donkeys. Makes them unhappy donkeys. Furthermore we're British (well mainly I suppose) so we have to kick that mythical grinder with the small burrs, the AR53.


----------



## emin-j

Can someone confirm the day / date of the rave bash please .


----------



## hotmetal

This Sunday at 10.


----------



## Phil104

emin-j said:


> Can someone confirm the day / date of the rave bash please .


Have you booked a place?


----------



## teejay41

Hi coffeechap.

Many thanx for your PM.

Yes please, I'd really like to join you all on Sunday. I'm happy to pay right now... how do I do that - PayPal?

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## Mrboots2u

teejay41 said:


> Hi coffeechap.
> 
> Many thanx for your PM.
> 
> Yes please, I'd really like to join you all on Sunday. I'm happy to pay right now... how do I do that - PayPal?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tony.


If you want to do paypal pm me

i can then send it across to the forum bank account


----------



## emin-j

Phil104 said:


> Have you booked a place?


Yes mate just had the date of the 30th in my mind for some reason !


----------



## Phil104

emin-j said:


> Yes mate just had the date of the 30th in my mind for some reason !


 Ah - sorry to question it - didn't remember your name on the list. Looking forward to seeing you there&#8230;.on the 31st


----------



## Mrboots2u

teejay41 said:


> Hi coffeechap.
> 
> Many thanx for your PM.
> 
> Yes please, I'd really like to join you all on Sunday. I'm happy to pay right now... how do I do that - PayPal?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tony.


Payment made

See you Sunday


----------



## CamV6

coffeechap said:


> Ah but we are the organisers ! With power comes great latitude


I think Sepp Blatter has a similar motto


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 14472
O n m y w a y t o o k a d e t o u r f o r a f r u I t y c o f f e e


----------



## stevogums

Just a quick thought will there be the ability to purchase some beans form Rave on the day?


----------



## coffeechap

Just for info, you will be able to purchace beans on the day but bring a card as there will be no petty cash at the premises.


----------



## jeebsy

Just about to set off. Englandshire, lock up your grinders, tampers and machines.


----------



## Geordie Boy

We don't need to lock anything up from the Scots, we just make sure the roads are rubbish so you can't reach us easily


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> Just about to set off. Englandshire, lock up your grinders, tampers and machines.


Used to be lock up your daughters - how things have changed.


----------



## jeebsy

Geordie Boy said:


> We don't need to lock anything up from the Scots, we just make sure the roads are rubbish so you can't reach us easily


I'm already in boots and tsk's hood, our vehicles have evolved


----------



## jeebsy

The roads might be ok but the average speed cameras are a nightmare


----------



## Mrboots2u

Starbucks and crispy creme time......


----------



## DoubleShot

http://www.krispykreme.co.uk/press-room

Coffee Relaunch

Need a little boost to help start your mornings? For coffee lovers across the UK, premium doughnut retailer, Krispy Kreme offers customers the ultimate coffee experience with their freshly ground coffee collection - served exactly how you like it by its highly skilled baristas, to enjoy in store or on-the-go.


----------



## jeebsy

First!


----------



## Mrboots2u

30 mins away ish...


----------



## jeebsy

I'm already on my way home with the gs3


----------



## Phil104

As road trips go - this will take some beating.


----------



## jeebsy

Left at 4.40 this morning, got to Wickwar at 10am to collect my two group, had a sandwich then up to rave for 11.30

My new project:

View attachment 14479


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> 30 mins away ish...


Spence had just pulled in, chop chop


----------



## benanderson18

How come you guys have gone down a day early?


----------



## Phil104

benanderson18 said:


> How come you guys have gone down a day early?


To get the red carpet ready for when we all arrive tomorrow.


----------



## stevogums

Looking forward to a nice flatty after a nice 3 hr jaunt


----------



## The Systemic Kid

benanderson18 said:


> How come you guys have gone down a day early?


Lots to set up.


----------



## Mr O

benanderson18 said:


> How come you guys have gone down a day early?


They got the wrong day but are trying to blag it now


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Prep for tomorrow.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ready...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Billy no mates brewed section

AKA the naughty corner


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I've no idea


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Lookin' tasty

No - not Boots


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Tastier still


----------



## 4515

Thats some fancy tamper on the right of the picture


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Monster stuff


----------



## DoubleShot

working dog said:


> Thats some fancy tamper on the right of the picture


The black plastic one?


----------



## 4515

DoubleShot said:


> The black plastic one?


Thats the one !


----------



## teejay41

Looking forward to the whole day, and the latté art bit. Just remember, latté artists, "a thing of beauty is a joy for ever..."









Any chance of starting again at Square Nought?


----------



## Phil104

The Systemic Kid said:


> Billy no mates brewed section
> 
> AKA the naughty corner


Surely not Volvic with brewed&#8230;

And I hope that red carpet is clean now.


----------



## Mr O

Mr O calling coffeechap.....

I can't make tomorrow **feckin gutted**

I've made arrangements to deliver grinder / cash, and collect grinder and tamper.


----------



## doolallysquiff

Mr O said:


> Mr O calling coffeechap.....
> 
> I can't make tomorrow **feckin gutted**
> 
> I've made arrangements to deliver grinder / cash, and collect grinder and tamper.


I'm available if there is a place.


----------



## teejay41

Mr O said:


> Mr O calling coffeechap.....
> 
> I can't make tomorrow **feckin gutted**
> 
> I've made arrangements to deliver grinder / cash, and collect grinder and tamper.


Commiserations, Mr O... I can imagine how gutted you must be feeling.









I'm a bit disappointed too, as I'd been looking forward to meeting you. Ah well, another time no doubt.

Tony.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Just got back from Folkestone. My mate of 26 years (since I moved up here) a Yorkshire lad born and bred is moving down there. So I drove a loaded Luton van with his bits and bobs down Yesterday Friday, unloaded it and came back today. A bit tired so I now need an early night to be up at 5:30am tomorrow for the road to Rave. But upon my return my new PID had arrived and I'd like to set it up but I think I'll wait until I come back and as I've got Monday off tackle it then.......hopefully when I've had some advice from those who know better.

Really looking forward to it.

See you there!


----------



## paul whu

This gig is a 10am start isn't it?


----------



## hotmetal

Yes 10am

I've been exploring Herefordshire on a dirt bike all day, now settling down to a camp fire and beers. Only now have I realised Hereford is about as far from rave as rave is from home! So much for getting down here a bit earlier! Still I've had a great day today and am looking forward to tomorrow. I'll be in need of coffee but that shouldn't be a problem in the epicentre of coffee in these parts!


----------



## benanderson18

Im djin tonight till 3 so definitely coffee will be needed tomorrow. Looking forward to it


----------



## Geordie Boy

Thoese set-ups look excellent. Can't wait until tomorrow now


----------



## teejay41

Would it be appropriate to attempt a group pic of all 40 of us tomorrow? If so, I could bring an SLR and tripod so that we could all be in it. But I don't want to 'impose myself' if it's not the done thing.

I'd considered bringing a pocket-size cam. anyway to catch 'moments' during the day.

Any thoughts, Admins, Elders and Mods?

Tony.


----------



## Bigpikle

damn - been told that I'm not allowed to come home with any equipment...

maybe I'll be lucky enough to 'win a raffle' again









Really looking forward to learning loads of stuff and particularly the brewing corner.


----------



## Drewster

teejay41 said:


> Would it be appropriate to attempt a group pic of all 40 of us tomorrow? If so, I could bring an SLR and tripod so that we could all be in it. But I don't want to 'impose myself' if it's not the done thing.
> 
> I'd considered bringing a pocket-size cam. anyway to catch 'moments' during the day.
> 
> Any thoughts, Admins, Elders and Mods?
> 
> Tony.


I am not an Admin, an Elder nor a Mod......

I am not even going......

But I say "Do it!".........


----------



## teejay41

Drewster said:


> I am not an Admin, an Elder nor a Mod......
> 
> I am not even going......
> 
> But I say "Do it!".........


Okay, I'll take SLR etc. along with me anyway, and sound-out peeps when we're there. I guess it would be nice to publish on the forum and put faces to 'handles'... and I'm looking forward to learning a few real names, and meeting real people too.

Tony.


----------



## Drewster

teejay41 said:


> Okay, I'll take SLR etc. along with me anyway, and sound-out peeps when we're there. I guess it would be nice to publish on the forum and put faces to 'handles'... and I'm looking forward to learning a few real names, and meeting real people too.
> 
> Tony.


Faces to names/handles - Yep I like that....

real names - Yep....

Meeting real people - Be afraid. Be VERY afraid!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have a great day, looks like it's going to be an epic forum meet up.


----------



## Brewer in training

Bigpikle said:


> damn - been told that I'm not allowed to come home with any equipment...
> 
> maybe I'll be lucky enough to 'win a raffle' again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to learning loads of stuff and particularly the brewing corner.


Leave it in the car...... Technically it's not HOME in the boot is it?

And transfer it indoors when the good lady is out.......

If you get busted, just say you're transporting it for someone who couldn't make it.........


----------



## Jon

Pompeyexile said:


> Just got back from Folkestone. My mate of 26 years (since I moved up here) a Yorkshire lad born and bred is moving down there. So I drove a loaded Luton van with his bits and bobs down Yesterday Friday, unloaded it and came back today. A bit tired so I now need an early night to be up at 5:30am tomorrow for the road to Rave. But upon my return my new PID had arrived and I'd like to set it up but I think I'll wait until I come back and as I've got Monday off tackle it then.......hopefully when I've had some advice from those who know better.
> 
> Really looking forward to it.
> 
> See you there!


I was in Folkestone this afternoon!

Have a great day everyone - would like to have come along too!


----------



## scottomus

Guys I forgot to post after pming jared earlier !!

im Gona have to miss tomorrow, my bike has had its gone through its mot and failed and to tommrrow is the only free day I have in the next fortnight to get it fixed. I'm so gutted as Ive begged so much to get a place to go!!

I hope it's a good day and plenty pics are taken. The grinders will get sorted another day, fortunately you guys are understanding!


----------



## Heligan

Really looking forward to this, especially learning more about brewed and getting some help with latte art. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## big dan

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## El carajillo

Safe travelling to all attending the "RAVE UP " enjoy your day and post lots of pics.


----------



## Mrboots2u

See you all tomorrow !!!!


----------



## Phil104

Looking forward to it Boots - and the forum is crackling in anticipation.


----------



## johnealey

My daughter asked me earlier how may sleeps it was till "the rave" ( 1 of course!), bless.

Happy travels to all and thanks again for all who have put their time and effort into this.

See you all tomorrow

John


----------



## Mr O

Still gutted that I'm out


----------



## stevogums

On Route see you all soon.

Safe journeys everyone.


----------



## 4515

Enjoy the day

I'll have my own rave day with the aeropress (not quite the same although I do have the sun)


----------



## froggystyle

To early for this!! Tempted to go back to bed. nahhhh on me way.


----------



## big dan

Apologies all I have been called out for work as the on call engineer is sick! Grrrr!!! Looks like my day is going to be spent on a server room. Have fun everyone!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

To all in on this enjoy, easy to do when you all have a common interest.

May many a great coffee be made and foamy art piece be created!


----------



## doolallysquiff

I got my dates mixed up and thought I was on holiday. I'm now sat at home and it's raining outside. Anyway, safe journey all and enjoy the coffee.


----------



## Soll

Really gutted I can't attend this but for all who's going I hope you have a fab day, enjoy!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee anyone. ...










Spence got told off...this cup is for drinking coffee in, not apple juice


----------



## DoubleShot

Looks like I'm first to arrive this morning, at least into the parking outside the front.


----------



## Mr O

Why do I keep coming to look at this thread.....aghhhh.....

Have fun everyone...


----------



## Daren

Things are shaping up well here at Rave.

TSKs brew station (I'm sure I saw this in Breaking Bad!?)


----------



## Bruce Boogie

Will somebody put the kettle on?


----------



## Daren

Pumping big time!










No pressure at the pressure profile station (hurry up and get here Callum!!)


----------



## Daren

I've never heard language like it before! The tirade of abuse I got from Boots when I politely asked "Every thing alright mate?"

I think the pressure is getting to him


----------



## jlarkin

Mr O said:


> Why do I keep coming to look at this thread.....aghhhh.....


I know you were closer than most to actually being there but that's exactly how I'm feeling and I knew I'd never be able to go! .


----------



## Brewer in training

Don't know if there's any truth in the rumour I'm starting but apparently there Maybe a really isolated power cut in the cirencester area today...........

Hope not.........

Enjoy the day and play nice together....


----------



## Drc

It's a pity I couldn't get up today but daughter #1 is having a lovely birthday so far here.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Daren

There is an air of anticipation....









It also looks like a waiting room at the sexually transmitted diseases clinic (from what I'm told)


----------



## Brewer in training

It definitely proves what we all knew anyway.........

This isn't the hobby to pick up ladies.........

Does the last to arrive have to pay a forfeit?

Maybe drink instant all day?

Be allowed to look but not touch or taste?


----------



## Daren

TSK keeping the masses entertained


----------



## Daren

A milk masterclass from resident Rave Barista Dom


----------



## GCGlasgow

Keep the pics coming...the rest of us can at least watch from afar! Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Shiny










Grindy


----------



## 4515

Syrup flavours a-plenty there


----------



## El carajillo

Daren said:


> There is an air of anticipation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also looks like a waiting room at the sexually transmitted diseases clinic (from what I'm told)


Looks more like waiting for a police "line up" and they all have something to hide, all looking very shifty.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Judging by the dial on that Compak I'd say it's a tardis styled bank vault (though hardly needing to be bigger on the inside than outside) possibly even containing the crown jewels.

Reassuringly large, solid and secure!


----------



## Nod

Looks totally brilliant ... I'm off on a seal watching trip... Gutted


----------



## Daren

Motley Crew


----------



## Daren

Latte art class from the master


----------



## risky

Is there anyone there from the Glasgow area? Do rave have any stale old beans for burr seasoning? Do you see where I'm going with this?


----------



## Mr O

risky said:


> Is there anyone there from the Glasgow area? Do rave have any stale old beans for burr seasoning? Do you see where I'm going with this?


@ jeebsy


----------



## risky

Yes and he is a total legend and bringing me back 2 kilos! Some man.


----------



## Bruce Boogie

Some of these machines are just coffee porn!

What a GREAT day, thanks to all the organisers for making it work.

Thanks to RAVE Coffee for making it happen.

Thanks to Paul for the grinder delivery.

And finally thanks for everyone there for helping to make it a GREAT COFFEE EXPERIENCE and a chance to meet forum members.


----------



## froggystyle

Siphon rocks! Getting me one of those bad boys... and a white lab coat.


----------



## teejay41

Bruce Boogie said:


> Some of these machines are just coffee porn!
> 
> What a GREAT day, thanks to all the organisers for making it work.
> 
> Thanks to RAVE Coffee for making it happen.
> 
> Thanks to Paul for the grinder delivery.
> 
> And finally thanks for everyone there for helping to make it a GREAT COFFEE EXPERIENCE and a chance to meet forum members.


DITTO that exactly if not more so! Thanks everyone... great to have met you all - although I'm crap at remembering names.

Tony.


----------



## johnealey

Echoing the above and thanks to Patrick, Dave, Spence,Martin, Callum and Donovan for manning various stations / machines & answering lots of questions; Rave for hosting also. Excellent day, enjoyed meeting lots of people and learnt loads as well.

Now, because you really can't have too much coffee in our household, just pulling a couple of flatties for myself and Sarah.

John


----------



## DoubleShot

Dhan Tamang, three time UK Latte Art Champion at work...


----------



## stevogums

Big thanks to all who made the day happen.

Great to put faces to forum names .

Lots of valuable information and ideas to put into action.

Thanks lads and ladies and Rave for giving us a place to meet.

Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Bigpikle

thanks everyone for a good day - lots of time and effort clearly went into putting this together and it was well appreciated. Apologies I had to shoot off early but it was great to play with the steam and brewing corner in particular.

Some lovely kit there to play with but I now know for sure I'll never get one of those uber grinders past the kitchen authorities!


----------



## Drewster

Daren said:


> I've never heard language like it before! The tirade of abuse I got from Boots when I politely asked "Every thing alright mate?"
> 
> I think the pressure is getting to him


Is this the Caption Competition??

Daren: Every thing alright mate?

Boots: Oh Yes thank you Daren everything is going exactly to plan. Just got to finish polishing this pf and we are all set!!

(This may have been worded *slightly* differently  )


----------



## Daren

Not enough f's


----------



## Xpenno

He was certainly a stressed little bunny


----------



## Chockymonster

Bruce Boogie said:


> Some of these machines are just coffee porn!
> 
> What a GREAT day, thanks to all the organisers for making it work.
> 
> Thanks to RAVE Coffee for making it happen.
> 
> Thanks to Paul for the grinder delivery.
> 
> And finally thanks for everyone there for helping to make it a GREAT COFFEE EXPERIENCE and a chance to meet forum members.


couldnt have put it better myself. Thanks to all that made this happen.

Now all I need to do is find out what I've done with my damn house keys!


----------



## Heligan

Well, what a fantastic day. A huge thank you, as always, to Dave for organising, to Patrick, Martin, Daren, Spence, Callum and anyone else I've missed for putting such a lot of time and effort into making it such an enjoyable and rewarding experience. As usual the time flew past. Highlights for me were Patrick's presentation on brewed coffee and watching Dhan Tamang's latte art. It was good to see some familiar faces again and to meet some new ones. Finally thanks to Rob at Rave for letting us loose in the roastery and supplying beans. Now I've just got to put into practice everything I've learned!


----------



## Geordie Boy

I think it's fair to say that a good day was had by all and it was obvious that a lot of effort had been put in to make it run smoothly.

Has Patrick actually left the building? I've just got visions of him still there brewing coffee....he just seemed to be in his element! I helped him tidy up at one point and then 10mins later looked back and all his brewing equipment was back out all over the table again


----------



## Heligan

Geordie Boy said:


> Has Patrick actually left the building? I've just got visions of him still there brewing coffee....


I saw him drive off the premises. Of course, he could have turned round at the roundabout and gone back again....


----------



## Hoffmonkey

I had a great time. Loved the brew chat by Patrick - that was awesome, so well organised, so full of information and bloody delicious coffee! Watching Dan do his milk thing was brilliant and he's so full of enthusiasm. Callum clearly knows his craft and it was really interesting talking to him. Thanks CoffeeChap and others for organising this! I loved getting a chance to pull a shot on CC's lovely L1 too - tempting!

If I have a regret, it's that I didn't get an opportunity to have a really good chat with more people! Nice to get to chat to the few that I did though. Also really nice to chat to Rob of Rave after the event and have a look at his fabulous roaster at the back of the shop.

Thanks soooo much for organising this event! My feet ache from standing all day!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pompeyexile

I can only echo what has already been said. I had a great day, learned lots, met some smashing people drooled over some special equipment (and had a play too) and came away knowing that a Gaggia Classic will not be my last machine. Oh and my taste buds aren't shot but my technique is to say the least suspect.

Thanks again.


----------



## hotmetal

Same here. At the risk of repetition it was a great day. Big thanks to all the organisers, and to the Rave crew. Amazing to meet Dhan and watch him knock out perfect art with such total mastery and modesty, having made a huge effort to be there for us and share his knowledge. Really great guy. Was great to find out so much about brewing from Patrick, which has been a mystery to me until now. I am totally in awe of the siphon! Brilliant to put faces to names, again just a shame I didn't get to speak to everyone but there's always next time! Plus I've now got some great coffee from Foundry and Rave to enjoy. Ace day!


----------



## grumpydaddy

Hoffmonkey said:


> I had a great time. Loved the brew chat by Patrick - that was awesome, so well organised, so full of information and bloody delicious coffee! Watching Dan do his milk thing was brilliant and he's so full of enthusiasm. Callum clearly knows his craft and it was really interesting talking to him. Thanks CoffeeChap and others for organising this! I loved getting a chance to pull a shot on CC's lovely L1 too - tempting!
> 
> *If I have a regret, it's that I didn't get an opportunity to have a really good chat with more people!* Nice to get to chat to the few that I did though. Also really nice to chat to Rob of Rave after the event and have a look at his fabulous roaster at the back of the shop.
> 
> Thanks soooo much for organising this event! My feet ache from standing all day!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Yep, needs a speed dating session at lunchtime :rofl:

Thoroughly enjoyable day. Got loads out of it. It has all been said already but I will add my thanks to each and every one of you involved in setting this up.

(just don't expect me to remember any names)


----------



## Dallah

Thanks to CoffeeChap for organising and everyone who put so much hard work into making it such a success and Rave for hosting. I would name names, but I'm crap at remembering that sort of thing and don't wish to leave anyone out.

I had a great time and it was nice to put a face to so many names.

And a big thank you to Helen for buying me a gelato at lunch time when I found my pockets to be temporarily bare.


----------



## hotmetal

Hope Lorenzo made it back without any caffeine-induced speeding tickets on his Ducati. Coffee porn and bike porn in one day...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Got back at 10 ...v tired

Nice to meet new faces and old ones again


----------



## hotmetal

Nice to make your acquaintance Mr boots, thanks for your part in this coffee-athon.


----------



## Phil104

A blinking' marvellous day with blinking' marvellous people and I'll echo the huge thanks all round to everyone that helped make it a big success on the day. I'll post some pictures when I 've got time and assuming they don't duplicate what's already been posted and will be before I get to it.

The wonders of the Forum


----------



## hotmetal

Thanks to double shot for the videos of Dhan doing his thing. I was standing on tip toes peering over someone's shoulder and still couldn't see much - those videos filled in some blanks!


----------



## DoubleShot

Dhan made it look sooo easy but then don't they all?

More practising required...


----------



## teejay41

Yes, I forgot to thank the 'presenters'. I loved every bit of the espresso stuff with Xpence, Donovan, Callum et al and I found Patrick's drip splatter and whoosh especially interesting.

Really great day.

Tony.


----------



## DoubleShot

Here's one I produced (with Callum_T's help might I add)


----------



## hotmetal

I think I'd need several cows' worth of milk (and some chocolate sprinkles - surprise top tip from the master - who knew? ) before I get the hang of it. Unless tomorrow i find that the jug I got off CamV6 today turns me into a pro overnight LOL! I did discover that I'd been totally overdoing the air in my milk all along though. Let's see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## DoubleShot

and I discovered what I knew all along, still not managing to spin the milk correctly and therefore not creating the silky microfoam required to produce some half decent latte art.


----------



## Bruce Boogie

I found that I'd been overdoing the air, overdoing the heat and overdoing the pouring ~ apart from that I was well on the way to being hopeless


----------



## DoubleShot

What I found interesting was everyone had their own technique for steaming milk (Dhan, Callum_T, Donovan, Xpenno). Might have had something to do with three different machines (L2 GS3, Vesuvius) being used and therefore different steam wands?


----------



## Bruce Boogie

This would help to explain my slightly lack lustre results ;-)


----------



## Thecatlinux

I learnt how not to stir coffee, saw a couple of whizz kid machines controlled by a couple of Boffins, a truly majestic L2 taking center stage and performing like a true superstar, flanking by a Quartet of grinders for support, and of what surely must be the finest Available , all kept fed with some truly amazing coffee , carefully selected by people with knowledge and experience to satisfy and enlighten Any discerning palette. A Guest appearance by a Latte Jedi, a chemistry lesson,alchemy going on in the backroom by the Proprietor. and of course the enabler doing what he does best .

Rave day........it sure was


----------



## Heligan

hotmetal said:


> I think I'd need several cows' worth of milk (and some chocolate sprinkles - surprise top tip from the master - who knew? ) before I get the hang of it.


I was at the back for that bit and couldn't see what Dhan was doing. Can someone tell me what the chocolate sprinkles were all about please?

Edit: not normally awake at 2.45am, think I may possibly have had too much caffeine yesterday afternoon  but it was worth it


----------



## xygorn

The chocolate sprinkles were a way to save waste when practicing latte art. If you make 'the perfect milk' (his words) it is stable enough that you can pour the latte art once, pour most of the latte back into your milk jug, and pour it again (and again). Of course, if you just did that, you wouldn't have any contrast in the cup. The chocolate sprinkles darken the liquid you've left in the cup for the next pour, so that you can see the contrast, and keep practicing.


----------



## Heligan

xygorn said:


> The chocolate sprinkles were a way to save waste when practicing latte art. If you make 'the perfect milk' (his words) it is stable enough that you can pour the latte art once, pour most of the latte back into your milk jug, and pour it again (and again). Of course, if you just did that, you wouldn't have any contrast in the cup. The chocolate sprinkles darken the liquid you've left in the cup for the next pour, so that you can see the contrast, and keep practicing.


Thank you xygorn, I thought it must be something like that. Brilliant idea! In fact I'd been saying to someone earlier in the day that it would be good to have a way of replicating espresso for practice in the same way you can use water + washing up liquid in place of milk. Now I've just got to master 'the perfect milk'!


----------



## NickdeBug

Well it is currently 3.30am and I am sitting in my hotel room catching up on what looks like a fantastic day. Really sorry that I missed it.

I have been lucky enough to see Dhan in action on many occasions as I was a regular at Caracoli in Winchester for a couple of years. Still the best flat white that I have ever drunk by some margin. He still used to create a work of art every time, even when he knew that it was going in a take away cup with a lid on it!

Probably beats the Starbucks blend drip coffee in the hotel.

I have decided to order tea at breakfast in a few hours time. Partly because it makes me feel more British, but mainly because it annoys them.









Hopefully catch up at the next forum do.


----------



## fluffles

Would like to echo the thanks to all the organizers - it clearly took a lot of time and effort to put together.

Highlight for me was watching Callum pull a succession of shots on the L2 and tasting the results as he dialled in the two coffees he was using. And realising where I've been going wrong with latte art - I now understand the theory, just got to put it into practice!

Apologies that I couldn't stay behind to help tidy etc, but I got a pass out to attend the day on the condition that I got home to help put the kids to bed so had to make a sharp exit.


----------



## Xpenno

hotmetal said:


> Hope Lorenzo made it back without any caffeine-induced speeding tickets on his Ducati. Coffee porn and bike porn in one day...


Yeah, that bike was quite something!!


----------



## CallumT

A great day, Really enjoyed getting to see a few new members.

I would have liked to have got to Rave on the Saturday evening to prepare a little more for everything. Hopefully people had things to take away in terms of new knowledge and to have tasted all of the various coffees in that were in the hoppers for the day.

As always a pleasure to be re-united with the older tried and true members that have stayed true and committed to all things CFUK









Cant wait for the next one.


----------



## CallumT

Thecatlinux said:


> I learnt how not to stir coffee, saw a couple of whizz kid machines controlled by a couple of Boffins, a truly majestic L2 taking center stage and performing like a true superstar, flanking by a Quartet of grinders for support, and of what surely must be the finest Available , all kept fed with some truly amazing coffee , carefully selected by people with knowledge and experience to satisfy and enlighten Any discerning palette. A Guest appearance by a Latte Jedi, a chemistry lesson,alchemy going on in the backroom by the Proprietor. and of course the enabler doing what he does best .
> 
> Rave day........it sure was


PMSL behind my desk. Pure Poetry.


----------



## hotmetal

Nice one @CallumT. Was interesting to hear your explanation and try the spro in varying states of extraction. I'll be opening the first bag of Rocko in a minute (do you think they're ready yet? )


----------



## teejay41

Can we have another one next week?


----------



## lor

Xpenno said:


> hotmetal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Lorenzo made it back without any caffeine-induced speeding tickets on his Ducati. Coffee porn and bike porn in one day...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that bike was quite something!!
Click to expand...

The way back was way more interesting (and a lot drier)! Circencesterer to London on B roads, plenty of twisties and a big grin for most of the journey









Thanks to everybody for making it such a great day, from the organisers to the guests. It's been fun, informative and truly enjoyable. My poor Gaggia won't be pleased with the amount of work it's going to do in the next few days, haha.


----------



## CallumT

The retail coffee was roasted at the same time as all of the coffee that was in the hoppers for the day, so all should be fine with the rest period.

I'd start going 17.5-18g dry dose through to 35 to 38g yield - time wise start w/ 30s don't be afraid of pushing to 35 though. Pump machine and static brewing conditions will give a different mothfeel and taste to the shots on the levers.


----------



## hotmetal

Brilliant, exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks bud.


----------



## teejay41

hotmetal said:


> Thanks to double shot for the videos of Dhan doing his thing. I was standing on tip toes peering over someone's shoulder and still couldn't see much - those videos filled in some blanks!


Where can we view DS's videos... are they online somewhere?

Tony.


----------



## hotmetal

teejay41 said:


> Where can we view DS's videos... are they online somewhere?
> 
> Tony.


Post #508 on this thread, couple of pages back.


----------



## DoubleShot

After watching Dhan yesterday and the first coffee I've made since last Thursday, my poor attempt today...










Small 5oz Inker Tulip cup, I always run out of space in the cup by the time I start my pattern, I'm almost at the brim!


----------



## froggystyle

I have to give Patrick top marks for yesterday, his brewed session was the best part of the day for me.

I think it can look a very technical area to get into, but as Patrick shown us, get a base method and go from there, all the new ways to brew shown i like, the siphon really did look cool, i may just get myself on Amazon today and order one.

Thanks to all others for setting up, was a good day, even though my back was giving me real pain all day, stupid wife's car!!


----------



## froggystyle

Was also nice to come home with new goodies!

Thanks CC for the tamper, now have matching red handles on my flat and convexed torrs!

Thanks to Whityj for the santos.

And thanks to Cat for the bits for my roaster, will sort you some beans real soon mate.


----------



## DoubleShot

Didn't get a chance to chat to Callum_T which I regret but listening to him talk about making espresso was like receiving an education. Youngest lad there by some margin but boy does he know his onions!


----------



## jeebsy

I got home at 11.30 then spent four hours striping down my new machine. Brain isn't working. OCD much?


----------



## jeebsy

Really enjoyed the couple of days, not much to add apart from tos thank Dave, Rob and the other organisers. Hopefully the next one will be a bit closer to home!

The Compak grinders are quality and the L2 is a beast! Disappointed to learn there's no skill whatsoever in pulling lever shots though ;-/


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah that lever pulling looked dead easy, don't see what all the fuss is about...


----------



## coffeechap

froggystyle said:


> Yeah that lever pulling looked dead easy, don't see what all the fuss is about...


Precisely, why do you think we like them


----------



## bronc

jeebsy said:


> I got home at 11.30 then spent four hours striping down my new machine. Brain isn't working. OCD much?


Waiting for your restoration thread, jeebsy. Need some inspiration to keep going with my Gaggia. Did you see my PM btw?


----------



## coffeechap

I am pretty much coffeed out and don't even want to think about coffee, machines, grinders for the next couple of days, but I would like to say thankyou to all of you that came down to the event, it was a lot of hard work but sooooo worth when I saw the enjoyment that you guys were getting throughout the day, but it would never work without he participants, so thankyou for your time and patience.

Thankyou sooooooo much to spence, patrick, martin, William and Daren for coming down the day before, helping to set the event up, standing on machines and giving excellent presentations, it still amazes me that folk are delighted to come down on their days off and help out with these events for the pleasure of it.

Thanks to Callum for bringing down some great coffee and imparting his wonderful mind on the rest of us mortals! Special thanks to Dhan for coming up on three trains and giving us his unsurpassed knowledge in field and for taking time to carefully help the participants improve their skills.

Finally a huge thanks to rob and his team at RAVE coffee. Their roastery feels like a second home for the CFUK folk, rob is always willing to make time for us, let us use the facilities consume his coffee and use his equipment, also thanks to Donovan, who on his day off came in and gave you the basics of latte art and hung around to give tips and advice.

A fabulous day, for everyone, exactly what our community is about.....


----------



## radicoman

Great day yesterday (first time post - prompted me to register and stop lurking).

I'll post Dhan's videos to the skills section (here)

I got:

- making the milk

- full cream pour

- skimmed milk pour

- latte art tips

Great lessons!

C


----------



## hotmetal

Was nice to meet Rob and get something different from the Fudge and Signature that I've previously had. Got a bag of El Divino Niño to try and am looking forward to those - thanks Rob.

Also I'm happy to say my milk steaming and pouring has improved a bit already! Nothing worth posting yet but I definitely feel that I can practice getting it neater to right rather than repeating mistakes over and over.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Big thanks to Dave for making the day happen. Really enjoyable day - roll on the next one.....but not just yet - caffeine levels needs to come down


----------



## matharon

Despite not being a prolific poster Ihave been following the forum very closely for over a year since spending time in Oz and NZ and "discovering" proper coffee.

My learning process on the back of all the consistently good advice found on this forum has enable us to get close to making and enjoying the quality of coffee that we didn't think we would find after returning to the UK.

However, yesterday was just the most fantastic time both from a learning experience but also from the enjoyment of meeting so many faces behind "The Names". What a really great bunch of people who are so unselfish in giving their help and advice to those on the lower learning slopes like myself.

Can I echo all the thanks and praise written above by fellow attendees to everyone who helped make it the most enjoyable and educational day out I have spent for many a year.

Rob for the loan of premises, Patrick for his brewing instruction that enabled me (and I know a couple of others at least who were there) to actually taste the fruit and flavours within the beans that had eluded me to date, all the demonstrators/instructors who made it look so simple yet took the time to explain things until it clicked, and in particular to Dave for his superb organisation of a day that must have taken a great deal of time and effort to organise yet went so smoothly.

*A very big thankyou* and roll on the next forum day!!!!!!


----------



## bronc

What are these brewing instructions that all of you are talking about?


----------



## Xpenno

It's been a bit of a comedown today making coffee on my own at home after such a great weekend. The day flew past, really enjoyed it from start to finish. Lots of usual suspects and new faces alike but everyone was enthusiastic and chatty, it was a pleasure to be part of it all. Big thanks to Dave for the overall organisation, Rob for letting us use Rave which is really above and beyond! Bootsy, Daren, Jeebsy & Callum for being all round top gents. Patrick (Systemic Kid) gets a special shout-out for making the rest of us look like total blaggers with his comprehensive, pre-planned guide to brewed coffee, judging by the applause and praise he got I'm gutted I missed it.

Everyone went above and beyond as usual!

Spence

P.s. apologies to anyone who was hoping to gain any milk foaming advice from me, I'll swot up for next time


----------



## Mrboots2u

Awww are you missing me today spence?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

*Every*one is missing you Boots. Feel the love


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Awww are you missing me today spence?


Always xx

The boffin station is just not the same without you leaving half your dose in the EK trying to sabotage me, not that it made much difference TBH!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

It's all coming out now.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Literally.


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> It's all coming out now.


they have formed a special bond patrick


----------



## Drewster

coffeechap said:


> they have formed a special bond patrick


Emphasis on special or on bond?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> they have formed a special bond patrick


I feel rejected.


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> I feel rejected.


Yes but you were one of a kind at the event and very special


----------



## Thecatlinux

Oh yeah I got Something shiny to stand my coffee on .

View attachment 14528


----------



## grumpydaddy

I forgot to say.... Having now seen it in the flesh I luurve that 120 Compak. Possibly not for every kitchen though.

...and I smiled when Heligan was trying to see the burrs. You have to hand it to these guys for organisation ...there was even a crate for her to stand on


----------



## Xpenno

grumpydaddy said:


> I forgot to say.... Having now seen it in the flesh I luurve that 120 Compak. Possibly not for every kitchen though.
> 
> ...and I smiled when Heligan was trying to see the burrs. You have to hand it to these guys for organisation ...there was even a crate for her to stand on


It was like the big class bully on that bench. I love the thwacker action on it, it's so much nicer than the ek. Shame I never really got to take it for a test drive.


----------



## coffeechap

Xpenno said:


> It was like the big class bully on that bench. I love the thwacker action on it, it's so much nicer than the ek. Shame I never really got to take it for a test drive.


Perhaps I will let it grace the scientists kitchen for a week


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> Yes but you were one of a kind at the event and very special


Feel bit better now, sigh.


----------



## coffeechap

Actually was really pressed how prepared you were patrick, I wish I had watched the presentation


----------



## Nod

There was some talk a while back about videos... We had some good ones of the latte art champ... Anymore planned/coming?


----------



## coffeechap

Nod said:


> There was some talk a while back about videos... We had some good ones of the latte art champ... Anymore planned/coming?


Yes but only attendees can access them.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nod said:


> There was some talk a while back about videos... We had some good ones of the latte art champ... Anymore planned/coming?


I ll be doing a compilation of darens footage . Waiting for a usb to come through the post at the moment


----------



## jeebsy

Xpenno said:


> It was like the big class bully on that bench. I love the thwacker action on it, it's so much nicer than the ek. Shame I never really got to take it for a test drive.


It didn't feel like the thwacker actually did much to clear grinds out the throat, it seemed to be more of a placebo when i used it. The mech in the throat cleared it out almost completely


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> It didn't feel like the thwacker actually did much to clear grinds out the throat, it seemed to be more of a placebo when i used it. The mech in the throat cleared it out almost completely


True, it wasn't a thwacker in the sense of the EK thwacker


----------



## jeebsy

It was much nicer to the touch though, and felt really solid. Slight thwacker envy.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Wish I'd been able to attend this event looks like it was a lot of fun!

Anyone know if any boffinisms went down on the R120 and EK besides taste testing? Though I'm equivocally interested to know people's thoughts on the taste profiles of each grinder.


----------



## coffeechap

Beanosaurus said:


> Anyone know if any boffinisms went down on the R120 and EK


I don't think we liked them that much


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> It was much nicer to the touch though, and felt really solid. Slight thwacker envy.


this thread is going in a very dark direction


----------



## froggystyle

Wonders now what they all got up to the night before in the hotel, thwacking away!!


----------



## Beanosaurus

coffeechap said:


> I don't think we liked them that much


Yer mucky thwacker!


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Wonders now what they all got up to the night before in the hotel, thwacking away!!


I had my own room in a different B&B


----------



## Drewster

jeebsy said:


> I had my own room in a different B&B......


..... where you sat alone stroking your own thwacker?


----------



## Drewster

... or possibly thwacking your own stroker!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Had a very enjoyable few hours with the R120 this morning. 21%+ extractions tasting super sweet when brewing with V60. Going to be doing some side by side stuff with the EK at some point in the near future. I'm loving the R120 though. It's surprisingly quiet and very fast. Build quality is incredible, it's a proper beast. Looking forward to a spro session too. The thwacker is a really nice action, much less brutal than the EK and as has already been stated, there doesn't seem to be as much comes out when thwacking due to the sweeper mechanism inside the burr chamber I presume. Initial measurements suggests close to zero retention, maybe 0.1g less coming out than going in when single dosing. So far, an extremely positive start.


----------



## El carajillo

coffeechap said:


> Yes but only attendees can access them.


Does this apply to all of them Dave or just to particular ones ??


----------



## DoubleShot

Thought coffeechap was joking!


----------



## coffeechap

El carajillo said:


> Does this apply to all of them Dave or just to particular ones ??


I am joking by the way, I am sure videos will get posted up once they have been edited


----------



## Daren

The stuff I recorded should be in the post to Bootsy tomorrow


----------



## coffeechap

Let's hope he can turn it around faster than patrick presents!


----------



## Phil104

Daren said:


> The stuff I recorded should be in the post to Bootsy tomorrow


 I'm looking forward to the highlights and particularly the soundtrack.


----------



## Richard Penny

Would just like to add my huge thanks to all those who helped to put the day together. For me as a novice, it was great simply to be able to taste some benchmark coffee and learn more about the nuances. Patrick does deserve a special mention for the brewed masterclass, highly entertaining. Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> Let's hope he can turn it around faster than patrick presents!


Haha, it was an epic presentation and he didn't even use PowerPoint!


----------



## Daren

Xpenno said:


> Haha, it was an epic presentation and he didn't even use PowerPoint!


I heard he was planning to use pyrotechnics, lazers and dancing girls for the next event.... Jean Michel Jarre will be performing a soundtrack live in the background


----------



## Xpenno

Daren said:


> I heard he was planning to use pyrotechnics, lazers and dancing girls for the next event.... Jean Michel Jarre will be performing a soundtrack live in the background


Haha, nobody would be interested in L2's/GS3s or R120's including myself! Let's book it up now, get him on a stage somewhere snazzy!


----------



## Drewster

Daren said:


> I heard he was planning to use pyrotechnics, lazers and dancing girls for the next event.... *Jean Michel Jarre* will be performing a soundtrack live in the background


geek points for the subtle reference to.... Blah Blah Cafe!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Xpenno said:


> Haha, it was an epic presentation and he didn't even use PowerPoint!


What's Powerpoint?


----------



## coffeechap

It's a modern day version of your laminated crib sheets


----------



## Drewster

The Systemic Kid said:


> What's Powerpoint?


It's where you plug in your grinder pops!

I said *"IT'S WHERE YOU PLUG YOUR GRINDER IN!!"*....

{Poor old gits - you have to humour them}


----------



## coffeechap

Drewster said:


> It's where you plug in your grinder pops!
> 
> I said *"IT'S WHERE YOU PLUG YOUR GRINDER IN!!"*....
> 
> {Poor old gits - you have to humour them}


Prepare to get modded


----------



## froggystyle

coffeechap said:


> Prepare to get modded


which one, lens mod, sweeper mod, thwacker mod?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Drewster said:


> It's where you plug in your grinder pops!
> 
> I said *"IT'S WHERE YOU PLUG YOUR GRINDER IN!!"*....
> 
> {Poor old gits - you have to humour them}


Really??


----------



## Drewster

coffeechap said:


> Prepare to get modded





The Systemic Kid said:


> Really??


Move along there... Nothing to see here....


----------



## Bruce Boogie

The Systemic Kid said:


> What's Powerpoint?


It where you plug the kettle!


----------



## Drewster

Bruce Boogie said:


> It where you plug the kettle!


KA-BOOM-TISH!!!

Although I could also say KUATB!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bruce Boogie said:


> It where you plug the kettle!


Now, I'm confused.


----------



## Drewster

The Systemic Kid said:


> Now, I'm confused.


The word you are looking for is.... Senile!!

{You keep lobbing them.....I'll keep swinging....

and knocking them out of the park!!!}


----------



## froggystyle

Can that hole get any deeper?


----------



## coffeechap

Surely it would be what's A PowerPoint


----------



## Daren

Drewster said:


> The word you are looking for is.... Senile!!
> 
> {You keep lobbing them.....I'll keep swinging....
> 
> and knocking them out of the park!!!}


Stop bullying the vulnerable. I'll report you to help the aged


----------



## Glenn

From what I've read you guys had a brilliant day!

Gutted that I couldn't be there but I was here instead

Thank you to all who helped organise the day, and to all who gave up their time to attend

I know Dhan was very excited to be able to help everyone improve their latte art - he's truly talented

Patrick - your brewing talk has featured prominently - thank you for inspiring members to think outside the shiny silver box!

I'm in talks with a couple of hosts for forum days later this year...


----------



## DoubleShot

The Systemic Kid said:


> What's Powerpoint?


linky


----------



## The Systemic Kid

froggystyle said:


> Can that hole get any deeper?


Apparently not.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I forgot to say , we rocked up there Saturday and there was this rather affable guy talking to Rob the roaster...

Smiley face , enthusiastic

Spazbarista does exist ......


----------



## froggystyle

Please say he had a gimp mask on??


----------



## coffeechap

froggystyle said:


> Please say he had a gimp mask on??


It appeared as though he did


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Please say he had a gimp mask on??


Nope........

I am holding in to a photo though for blackmail purposes


----------



## NickdeBug

coffeechap said:


> It appeared as though he did


Congratulations on joining the exclusive 10k club.

Jeebsy next?


----------



## coffeechap

NickdeBug said:


> Congratulations on joining the exclusive 10k club.
> 
> Jeebsy next?


Yes jeebsy is catching up fast and patrick is not far away either


----------



## coffeechap

Must be time for a new badge, although boots will be at 20k soon


----------



## NickdeBug

coffeechap said:


> Must be time for a new badge, although boots will be at 20k soon


Maybe something in gold in a scroll style.

Might be worth an outside bet on DS


----------



## froggystyle

Lets do another comp when boots will reach 20k, first prize.... an L1


----------



## hotmetal

No that prize is being saved for the race between Boots getting to 20k and Dhan getting nervous about Beanosaurus' pours. I'll get the chocolate sprinkles.


----------



## hotmetal

.


----------



## froggystyle

So what happened to the vids and photos from the day?


----------



## teejay41

Chaps and chapettes... I have some photos taken at the Rave Rave which I have now tickled up suitable for general viewing, but I'm not sure where to put them for best access. Any ideas for a good site to upload them to? There are about 100 shots at 500k average, so about 50MB. They have been resampled (downrezzed) from the original, but if anyone would like full size images, I could provide.

I need to upload them first though, so ideas anyone?

Thanks,

Tony.


----------



## NickdeBug

Shared permission Dropbox folder?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Upload to something like Flickr and post link on the Rsve thread.


----------



## jeebsy

Flickr


----------



## Daren

I posted a memory stick to Boots with the video for editing.... But it seems the postie has a different opinion to me over what thickness of package constitutes a letter or parcel. Consequently it's been sitting at Bootsys post office waiting collection and payment (Sorry Martin). This is the reason for the video delay


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Wait will be worth it - Boots' films are excellent.


----------



## teejay41

teejay41 said:


> Chaps and chapettes... I have some photos taken at the Rave Rave which I have now tickled up suitable for general viewing, but I'm not sure where to put them for best access. Any ideas for a good site to upload them to? There are about 100 shots at 500k average, so about 50MB. They have been resampled (downrezzed) from the original, but if anyone would like full size images, I could provide.
> 
> I need to upload them first though, so ideas anyone?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tony.





NickdeBug said:


> Shared permission Dropbox folder?


Photos now uploaded to dropbox. Shared permission folders allow access only to those with a dropbox account, so I've simply copied the folder's url so anyone can access. Flickr needs a Yahoo account in order to upload to it. Ughh - no thanx! So dropbox it is...

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pgvkv1n4ql3zzym/AAAFDL2np0bV1H57n_gaLUoqa?dl=0

I've noticed that dropbox appears to have altered the aspect ratio a little such that portrait mode pix are slightly cropped at the top of the frame (and landscape at one edge, presumably). While I'm not too happy about this as it alters the balance of the content within its boundaries, there appears to be little I can do about it, except perhaps find some alternative to dropbox. Also, focus seems to be a bit softer than in the originals, due to resampling, I would think.

Anyway folks, sorry they're rather late considering the event was (just) in May, but enjoy anyway.

And although he's hogged the opening gambit and had the last word, there's no truth in the rumour that life begins and ends with Jeebsy!

Tony.


----------



## CamV6

Great reminder and record, thank you


----------



## teejay41

teejay41 said:


> I've noticed that dropbox appears to have altered the aspect ratio a little such that portrait mode pix are slightly cropped at the top of the frame (and landscape at one edge, presumably). While I'm not too happy about this as it alters the balance of the content within its boundaries, there appears to be little I can do about it, except perhaps find some alternative to dropbox. Also, focus seems to be a bit softer than in the originals, due to resampling, I would think.


Yes, I can see now that landscape format pix have been cropped at the left-hand edge... sufficient to mar the balance of quite a few of them.

Tony.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Great set of pics - thanks, Tony.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## teejay41

teejay41 said:


> Yes, I can see now that landscape format pix have been cropped at the left-hand edge... sufficient to mar the balance of quite a few of them.
> 
> Tony.


Another update...

Viewed on an iPad (mini) the pictures are cropped as described above, but viewed on a laptop, they're not. So it's not dropbox's fault after all.

By the way, away on hol in motorhome at mo. in third week out of four. Sitting outside in the shade of trees with a delicious cool breeze latticed with barbecue fragrances, and a pint-sized G&T loaded with ice, doing all this on laptop and mobile broadband. Lovely!

Thanx for the thanks from those who've responded, by the way.

Tony.


----------



## risky

Thanks for documenting it with photos. Looks like a great day was had.


----------



## jeebsy

Look like i'm ready to duff someone in the fourth from last picture


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Did someone just tell you your shot was over extracted?


----------



## johnealey

Looks like Jeebsy stole my arm in the very last photo ( At least i appeared somewhere not in the crowd







)

Thanks for the pictures Tony, appreciate the record of a good day.

John


----------



## grumpydaddy

Question..... Who remembers any details about the cold brew we tried on the Rave day?

I want to try replicating that and as such need ALL details but in particular those of the filtering used.

Yeah OK, I was there to learn stuff about espresso so I wasn't really interested in what was being said until after I tasted it and by then it was too late


----------



## DoubleShot

The Systemic Kid used a Hario Mizudashi cold brew glass jug unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Right Doubleshot - used a Mizudashi. 80grms > 1000grms - 24hr brew - then filtered through V60 to take out fines.


----------



## DoubleShot

I, like many others in attendance, enjoyed your presentation on the brew station. ?


----------



## CamV6

You know what, looking back, I recall again what a good day this was


----------



## Pompeyexile

Got to admit Systematic whilst I was really looking forward to tasting coffee from elite machines using elite grinders made by elite (ahem!) coffee aficionados, looking back the highlight for me was your cold brew.

I couldn't get over the fact I could actually taste somrthing other than bitter coffee. I smelt and tasted fresh Nectarine it was lush!

So even though I was totally engrossed I have slept since then and would appreciate your recipe and method because as a summer drink it would really hit the spot. Coould you also remind me about the water because you said there was a particular element in the water that mafe a difference anf to look out for. I'm currently usingAshbeck but it might not be right.


----------



## jlarkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Right Doubleshot - used a Mizudashi. 80grms > 1000grms - 24hr brew - then filtered through V60 to take out fines.


What type of grind coarseness did you do this with? Sounds like it was rather popular.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Same grind as for Chemex - which is quite coarse - 20 notches on the Lido 2. Wanted to be able to filter, after brewing, through V60. Grinding finer makes post brew filtering much more difficult.


----------



## jlarkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Same grind as for Chemex - which is quite coarse - 20 notches on the Lido 2. Wanted to be able to filter, after brewing, through V60. Grinding finer makes post brew filtering much more difficult.


Oh final question, did you add additional water to it, after it had brewed?


----------



## teejay41

teejay41 said:


> ...away on hol in motorhome at mo. in third week out of four. Sitting outside in the shade of trees with a delicious cool breeze latticed with barbecue fragrances, and a *pint-sized G&T loaded with ice...*
> 
> *
> *











(quick happysnap during Murray/Popsicle 1/4-final roof break)

seem em to have unwanted images attached but can't shake them off... iPads for you!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sorted.


----------



## teejay41

Thanx Jeebs, for ur like.

Have you you looked at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22928-Time-for-a-forum-day-at-RAVE-coffee&p=323228#post323228? (post 644).

Enjoy.

Tony.


----------

